# Academy of Drell, Part 5



## Zhure (Dec 31, 2002)

New thread, as our heroes climb out of the northern shaft near the grotto...

 
Experience Point Track
750
300
800
300
2000 bruit squad
300 orcish sniper
500 zombie fracas
300 alchemy shop
1400 orcs by the bonfire
____
= 6650.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 31, 2002)

You miscalculated (I think), first because (again, I think) you've got the 500 for the zombies coming twice (first in the calculation, then in the text after that) and the total without zombies comes out 4450 for me.
Well, I level up anyway.

As soon as everybody's safely out of the shaft, Sildarin slinks away to sleep in some corner.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 1, 2003)

I just wrote it poorly. 

.. edited it for clarity and corrections.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 2, 2003)

The climb is easy if a bit awkward, because everyone save Sildarin has to stick to the ceiling. Despite the unusual angle the climb is made without any catastrophes.

When the troupe arrives at the top, Sh'ar offers to stand watch while the group rests. The two children - Lehsa and T'or -- are already asleep with Palasant watching over them.

 Assuming the group accepts Sh'ar's offer to stand watch... 

Hours pass in the unchanging grotto and Sh'ar finally awakens everyone. Lehsa is awake as is Palasant, but T'or is still sleeping.

"He exhausted his energies yesterday healing everyong," Palasant explains. "He really needs some food. If none of you have any, I'll have to go hunting out among the orcs...."

 Everyone regains hit points equal to their master class level after a full night's rest. Anyone who needs to level up and is at full hit points may do so.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 2, 2003)

"Lyrique, thousand year old stout dwarven defender Sh'ar..."
"Sh'ar, Lyrique."

"Good.  Now that that's over with, anyone got anything to eat?"

If not, Rallyn will make do with hard rations and then catch whatever sleep he can grab.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 2, 2003)

"The best I can do is some trail rations. Mom made them so you know their cafateria food." [OOC: Lyrique's mom works as a cook at the academy's cafeteria]
Lyr turns to the Dwarf "Greatings Sh'ar. I am Lyrique Kymtriss son of Evarin and Rysial Kymtriss"*

*Said in perfect Dwarven


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 2, 2003)

Rallyn waves them off pulling out the same, "Ah well..."

After chewing into one he mutters, "Always wondered why they called these "iron" rations.  Palasant?  Still need a weapon?  I figure this--what is this?--would be good for stabbing an orc or two."

After a washing it down with a little water from his skin, Rallyn will roll over and do his best to sleep.

If we get in 8 hours, then Rallyn will have regained the 1 hp he is short and have gained a level.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm fifth level! I'm fifth level!  

Sildarin wakes up, streches a bit and then digs a ration from his backpack. He starts slowly chewing on it, listening to the conversation of people around himself.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 3, 2003)

So am I!  So am I!

Charlotte wakens slowly.  As she does, she looks around. "Mmm... food..."

"Of course..." She says, gradually waking up, "I didn't bring anything other than my rapier with me..."

"I don't want to impinge on anyone else..." She says, and rises. "And Palasant has a good idea.  Some of us should go to the academy and gather what we can.  I know that my armor and shield are there, and those will come in handy if we have any future encounters.  We could also get some spare food, and other necessities..."

"I'm going to go.  Someone has to - not just to get our other things, but also to see what has transpired there." Charlotte will remain where she is, waiting for a response from her companions...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 3, 2003)

Rallyn rolls over and mumbles for a moment, then stretches and tries to work a kink out.  "Count me,"  A gigantic yawn interupts him, "in-excuse me-definately needs to be done.  But let's avoid the Orcish snipers this time.  I'm allergic to arrows."

Rallyn begins packing his things up, sometimes using telekinesis, just flexing his muscles and warming himself up.  "That's funny, that never worked that well before..."  He shrugs and attributes it to just normal growth of his abilities.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 3, 2003)

For those who have leveled up, don't forget to do an update in the Rogue's gallery area.

The group plans on making a foray back into the Academy proper, to get supplies and re-equip.

Palasant with a reluctant look on his face says, "Unfortunately I cannot go. My charges are here. If you don't return within a day, I'll be forced to assume you've been captured -- or worse -- and I'll try to get some food for the kids another way. 

"I spoke with Sh'ar earlier. He cannot leave the cavern because of some oath he took. He said he'd guard the children with me."

To Rallyn, "Thank you for offering a weapon. I am comfortable fighting unarmed and am only lacking my sword. Those porcine invaders will rue taking my blade. If you see it, I'd appreciate you trying to get it back. It's a flamberge, of red steel."


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 3, 2003)

"Oh, I remember that hulking thing.  It's as big as I am."  Rallyn winks with his big bushy eyebrows nearly covering his eyes.  "I'll definately make sure to keep an eye out for it, though I can't guarantee I can carry it back here."

Rallyn sighs.  _I can't believe it has come to this.  They actually took the island.  What are they after?_

"If you happen to see Yodwin or one of the others around here, first beat them soundly for disappearing, then ask them what the hell is going on."

Rallyn throws his pack over his shoulder, grabs his spear and nods to Charlotte.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 3, 2003)

*Palasant*

"Yodwin? Yodwin's gone missing? That bodes not well. That old man used to be an imperial ... mercenary."

-edit - damn yoda again


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 3, 2003)

"Palasant, I have a few days rations to spare." Lyrique hands the 3 days rations to him. "between the kids it should last a few more days. I promise to be back as quickly I can."


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 3, 2003)

"Imperial mercenary?  Greaaaaat," Rallyn drawls.

"Yes, he and the headmaster, and a mysterious druid type person, they all......"  Rallyn explains the events up to present starting way back with the shadow cloak looking thing, pausing to pull out the chain mail and enruned shortsword he got off the orc sniper when he gets to that point.

"...And that's all we know.  So like I said, if you see Yodwin, beat him soundly and then get him to tell you what's going on.  By the way, if anyone can use these, this might actually hold some minor dweomer.  You are welcome to them."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 3, 2003)

*Palasant*

"Yeah, a mercenary. Or something. I don't know. It was something semi-official. But it was years and years ago. He retired from what I understand."

"Coles is missing too? Great. I didn't see him before the attack. They surprised me and took my weapon while I was dazed. I think some of them have had extensive combat training, far better than ones of their ilk should've."

Palasant gladly accepts the food, but turns down the weapon and armor. "I'm already covered," he says, thumping an invisible field of energy around his body.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2003)

_*Get up! Get up! You aren't letting the hottie get away, are you?*
That's actually what I was thinking.
*Nonononononononononononooo! You can't do that!*
It's actually quite easy. 
*Get up! Or I'll start rocking around and make you very uncomfortable...*
You can't rock.
*Well... I'll learn!*
Go ahead and try._

Sildarin places Slith on the ground, watching him with a doubtful look. The psicrystal just stays there for a moment, but suddenly it shimmers and forms ectoplasmic feet.

_*YES! I'm alive!*_

"Oh no..." escapes Sildarin's lips as he witnesses this.

_*Mwahahahahaaa! Now I can go even if you don't!*
You really think I'll let you go?
*Try stopping me!*_

Sildarin leaps towards Slith, but the psicrystal manages to escape and hurriedly scimpers up the wall Sildarin was sitting next to.

_*See? I'm too fast for you. Now I'll just hitch a ride and I'll be watching a hot human in wet clothes in no time.*
And who did you think to hitch the ride from?
*Her of course. You think I would risk getting separated from her? You really understand nothing of women and watching them, don't you?*
I'm going to enjoy watching this._

Slith starts traversing the ceiling, moving over Charlotte and then letting go and dropping on her.

_*BANZAI!*_

When safely on her shoulder, Slith tries to move his facets so that they glitter cutely in what little light the cave has.

_*Well hellou, sweetie. You come here often?*
She can't hear you...
*And now you say it!*
You already knew it.
*I couldn't walk just one day ago, now could I?*
You just might have a point there. But considering that the others didn't hear you maniacal laughter, I thought you already noticed it.
*Dang!*_


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 3, 2003)

Rallyn nods at Palasant, but then he'd already told him that, and looks to anyone else to see if they want either when Sildarin's Psicrystal up and starts running around.  And straight at Charlotte no less.

_Poor guy, even his Psicrystal runs him ragged.  Sometimes I'm glad you are so peaceful, Karenia.  It helps me keep my center.

*Nice to be appreciated.*_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 4, 2003)

_!_

Charlotte looks at the small, glittering crystal that just landed on her shoulder.

"What..." She stops, and shakes her head. "_Whose_ psicrystal is this?  I suggest that, whoever owns it, remove it.  And _now_.  Or you will find yourself short one - count them - one psicrystal."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 4, 2003)

_I told you. And now I'm in trouble too.
*It's not my fault if she's so tense. She should ease up a bit. I betcha she would jiggle better if she wasn't so tense.*
I don't want to hear about that. Now come back here!
*Okay.. okay... Mr. No-fun!*_

Slith starts climbing down Charlotte's back, but slows down slightly on the way down as he reaches a 'rise'. He then just gets down along her leg and down to the ground heading for Sildarin.
Sildarin on the other hand has turned completely crimson as he watched Slith get down from Charlotte.
"I... I'm.... sorry... It... It's n... not... my fault..."

Reaching Sildarin, Slith quickly climbs on top of his head.

_*That felt wonnnnderful! Oh, you should've touched! I feel like I had reached inner peace, I'll never watch after other women again!
Oh, wait! Did you see Ellie just now? Wow!*_

Sildarin's gaze drops to the floor and other parts of him also turn red, not just his face. He slowly moves back to the corner he slept in and crawls to a little ball.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 4, 2003)

Charlotte's eyebrow raises ever so slightly as Sildarin apologizes.

_Perhaps I was a little too harsh.  I'm hungry, I just got up... maybe I should talk to him._

Charlotte watches from where she stands as Sildarin walks to his corner.  Her demeaner softens, for a small moment.

_*Kick him while he's down.  If you do, he and his stupid rock will never bother you again...*

You, too, Doyle, are a 'rock'.  Be careful with your choice of words.

*It doesn't matter.  Go over there and give him the lecture of his life, that he will never forget.*

Well, I'll go over there... though what I will say, I don't know._

Charlotte slowly walks over to Sildarin, thoughts racing through her mind and disappearing as quickly with each heartbeat.  She kneels down next to Sildarin, and touches him lightly on the shoulder.

"..." Charlotte is silent for a moment. "Sildarin... your apology is accepted." She says quietly.

She then starts to rise, then decides against it. "And another thing... there is no need to be afraid of your emotions, or your thoughts.  Right now, we all depend upon each other.  If we hide our thoughts and feelings from each other, then we will get nowhere, as fear and uncertainty overcome us.  But if we share what we think, and how we feel, then we will all gain a better understanding of each other... and we will work together better because of it."

She then rises, and returns to her previous position.

_Well, he won't be forgetting that anytime soon...

*You should've kicked him.*

I considered it.  But I decided not to... it would have been... cruel, somehow.  We all need to work together.  We cannot do that if we are divided._

Charlotte then speaks again, louder this time. "This goes for all of us.  We were friends in the Academy, but now, we have a greater need to depend upon each other than before.  Should we fail in that, then we will fail in survival and finding out what has happened.  But, when we come to rely upon each other, and know each other as well as ourselves, then we will be able to go beyond this cave and find out what has happened."

_I sound more and more like my father everyday...

*And he led you to... him...*

Yes, he did.  And that is what worries me..._


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 4, 2003)

A weak smile comes upon Sildarin's face and his face returns to its normal, slightly tanned color as Charlotte gives comforting words to him.

_*Touch her! Touch her! She's right there, within your reach!*_

And Sildarin's face turns back red and he closes his eyes for a moment to collect his thoughts. He opens them and keeps his eyes on Charlotte's, just in case.
"I'm... not afraid... of what _I_ think.. or feel... but... what he thinks..." He indicates the psicrystal resting on his head "he has... an inte... interest in... girls..."
Sildarin shakes his head slightly.
"Me... I'm not... very social... so I... get embarrased... by what he says..."

_*Ooh! Good tactic! Now she'll feel empathy for you and maybe give you a hug for comfort.*
No! That's not what I'm trying to do!
*Then it's a nice side bonus I'd say.*
Go bug somebody else. And without causing trouble for me.
*And would leave you here alone? Come on!*
You were going to leave me here alone and follow her...
*Ops... Eheh... Forget about that. It... I was just joking! That's right!*
Whatever_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2003)

[OOC: LYrique. Blissfuly Psi-Crystal free since Decenber 2002]

Lyrique waits while the others get thier acts together. "Charlotte? That was very nice of you."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 4, 2003)

Charlotte raises an eyebrow as Sildarin explains.

_The psicrystal?  Hmm..._

She glances at the indicated crystal.

"Interesting, that you would be embarassed by the thoughts of an object that reflects a part of you..." Charlotte says.  She then walks over to Sildarin. "We cannot hear what it says, only you can.  If you cannot control your emotions, then who can?"

_What am I saying?  I, too, have problems controlling my emotions... I'm too open, though.  Sildarin here has the opposite problem..._

"Just remember that, Sildarin, and you will be fine.  You can control your emotions.  Just don't let it get to you."

She then turns to Lyrique, and walks towards him.  She then speaks low enough that only he can hear her. "It needed to be done.  Do not speak of it again... it was difficult enough to talk to him as it was."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 4, 2003)

_*Object! Object he calls me! The nerve!*
Calm down. She did call me a spellcaster before, remember? She's impulsive, like you.
*What?! Are you comparing me to that.. that.. flesh bag?!*
Why do I even bother?
*Because you're just like that, always trying to make everything better.*_

"A part of me..."
A hint of a sarcastic smile creeps on Sildarin's face.
"A part of me I don't seem to have... magnified tenfold... genuine interest in dealing with others..."
Sildarin sighes deeply.
"wish nothing... of this had happened... I'd just sleep... under the tree... not needing to... to care for others..."

_*Reality check! Come back, you can't change the reality. Although that would be a nice goal to try reaching...*
I'm fine._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 4, 2003)

Charlotte turns to face Sildarin again, a hint of an ironic smile on her lips. "And what are you doing right now?  You are not running away, you are not cowering... you are holding a conversation.  An intelligent one that you are contributing to."

_*Oh, that is so like you, Charlotte.  To soften up to those who fear you, who rely on you for strength and look to you for guidance.  To try to tear down the walls that your nobility put up.*

Shut up, Doyle!  I don't need to be reminded of what you think my motives are.

*Oh, that's not what I'm doing.  And if I were, I'd be silent - after all, your motives are more clouded than Sildarin's attempts to comprehend others.  I'm not about to even try to puzzle through your goals and motives...*

Silence.  Now._

"Sildarin..." She puts her hand on his shoulder. "All of our lives are filled with interaction with others.  If we don't talk to others, then we lose out on much of what life has to offer... and besides, I think that this outing may be good for you.  I just wish that it didn't need to be the marching of orcs upon Drell to get you out of the hole you're in."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 4, 2003)

"And it's probably.. the longest I've ever had... I've lived... over a hundred years... just fine... on my own... why couldn't I just... continue that...?"
Slowly Sildarin places his own hand on the one Charlotte placed on his shoulder.
"Thank you..."

_*You touched her! You touched her! I saw, I saw! Don't deny it!*
I'm not denying it, so stop yelling.
*How does it feel? Is it like fine silk? Or sand paper?*
Chicken.
*What?!*
Feels like chicken.
*Oh... my.. gosh! You're starting to develop an actual sense of humor! A couple of days more and you'll have to drive girls away from yourself with a stick.*
..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 4, 2003)

Charlotte nods. "You could, Sildarin, you could.  But why?  Why would you _want_ to live in the dark, all alone, talking to no one?  You would deny yourself of all that life has to offer."

Charlotte is silent as Sildarin places his hand upon hers. "You're welcome." She says quietly.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 4, 2003)

"It... is... so much... easier... no need to worry... of what others think... or do... just yourself..."

_*Tell her that 'it takes a beautiful lady such as yourself to pull one away from the pit of self-pity'. That's bound to make an impression.*_

"Slith says... it takes... a beautiful woman... to stop self-pity..."

_*No! You did it all wrong! You should've said it like you meant it yourself, so that it would've had a great effect on her. Now you screwed it up.*
I don't want to 'have a great effect' on her. It just feels good to talk for a chance.
*Hrmph. Believe me, there are a lot of things you can do with females that feel better.*_

Sildarin's face gains some red hue to it, but it is much less than when he usually blushes.

BTW, Gnome, what manga is your avatar from? She looks familiar.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 4, 2003)

*leaving the grotto*

Once the group has hashed over their typical morning arguments and disagreements, Palasant thanks everyone for the food for the children and offers to scout out the passage, to make sure it's clear.

He concentrates a few moments as some blue-green lizard scales glow into place over his skin, then fade away. When his form is visible again, Palasant's visage looks more reptilian. With a snapping blink of his eyes, he skitters to the edge of the pool and slips in.

 Anyone wishing to join him may do so at this point/


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 4, 2003)

Dalamar, the pic is from one of the pictures that was done for the APP.

"I see that we will have to work on this later." Charlotte says, as Palasant leaves. "We have things to accomplish today."

She then hops in after Palasant.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 4, 2003)

Rallyn walks along listening to the banter.  _You're not going to go all over-friendly if we come across some chiseled gnome with a shapely nose, are you?

*Nothing wrong with being outgoing.*

Greaaat._

Rallyn takes a breath then splashes in afterwards.  _I guess I'm gonna have to sell this blade at some point, no one is interested in it, but I'll be damned if I leave it lying around for some orc to stick me with._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2003)

Lyrique follows into the pool.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 4, 2003)

No wonder it looked familiar.

_You going or not? She's in the water already.
*Didn't I tell you I'm not leaving you alone? Besides, she didn't seem to want me to tag along.*
That sure seemed to be the case.
*I bet her psicrystal is a kind personality who always looks after everybody. Has to be, considering how similar we are.*
You really think you're typical? Or that I am? You have more to learn than me.
*Maybe. But neither of us is going to learn just by sitting here.*
You have a point. Let's tag along.
*That took a lot of leading before I got you to say that.*_

Sildarin gets up and picks his backpack as Slith gets on the floor of the cave. They walk side by side and dive into the water.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 5, 2003)

The group enters the strangely warm waters of the grotto, which leads to the grove on the eastern edge of the island. Palasant breaks the water first and skulks onto land, taking a long slow look around.

 Spot, Listen and Move Silent checks, please.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 5, 2003)

Lyrique surfaces with a huge sucking in of air. Caughing on the shore. (Spot 5+2 for elf=7, Listen 4+2 for elf, Move silently 11) He gulped a lung full of water while he was under water.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 5, 2003)

Spot 13 (11 roll +2 Slith), Listen 14, Move Silently 9 (5 roll +4 Dex)
Should I roll MS for Slith too? It is on its own legs ATM.

Sildarin got to the surface, and collapsed on the shore, coughing water.

_You had no idea you can't swim?
*Well... No.*
It didn't even cross your mind that you're a rock, and rocks sink in water?
*Hey! I'm a psicrystal, not a rock. Besides, rocks don't have cool ectoplasmic legs these.*
Thanks to you, I almost drowned.
*And the bulky backpack helped you swim, didn't it?*
That's not the point._


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 5, 2003)

Rallyn walks out of the pool as well, his hair a wet mop around his face.  Spot 7 (6 roll +1 mod), Listen 10 (7 roll +3 mod), Move Silently 12 (12 roll)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 6, 2003)

Charlotte gets out of the pool, mildly irriated at being wet.

Spot: 19+2=*21*

Listen: 10+2=*12*

Move Silently: 17+2=*19*


----------



## Zhure (Jan 6, 2003)

After a quick glance around to make sure you're not seen leaving the pool, the group disperses, with Palasant slipping back into the water.

"I'll watch the children. If you're not back in a few days, I'll assume the worst. Good luck, my friends!"

* * * *

The grove has refrozen overnight. The blast areas where some melting had occured has now turned from clear brush to ice-coated shrubbery that tinkles in the wind like chimes. The water from the pool is quickly freezing on everyone.

 To where is the group going?

 To recap: The island is broken into two major portions; the Academy and the town. The Academy is on a plateau at the top of steep rise. The grove is on the eastern edge of that plateau, with a mountainside to the north. The entire plateau is surrounded by a low stone wall of ancient design.

The town lies about half a mile downslope along the only real "Imperial" road on the island. At its terminus is a small port.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 6, 2003)

"Ah man, I wish Maerath were still here..  Anyone who can gather around.."

Rallyn draws upon his gnomish blood and casts _prestidigitation: dry_ and goes from one person to the next, including himself, before someone gets frostbite from the water freezing.

"Let's get moving and get the blood pumping...  Any ideas which way to make the ascent without being seen?  You can see for miles from the Academy walls."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 6, 2003)

I say we go back to the Academy. What were you all doing in there anyway? 
Lyrique chants A Desert's Dreaming and his clothing drys. (prestiditation)


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 6, 2003)

"Didn't you hear me explaining to Sh'ar and Palasant how we tracked Coles and Yodwin and some druid figure down through the pool?  There have been many strange occurences even before the orcs showed up."

"But, yeah.  We need to get up to the Academy and salvage what we can, as well as retrieve our gear.  From the way most of the orcs were escorting people towards town, I'd say, it's going to be pretty empty.  But most likely they've left at least a token force to hold the Academy for a least a long enough for them to get whatever it is they want off the island."

"I just wish I knew what was going on..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 6, 2003)

"A few token orcs, however," Charlotte says, "should not be a problem for the likes of us.  I don't know why, but I have an odd feeling that my talent for psionics has grown since we left the Academy."

"As for how to attack the Academy... well, perhaps we could go _under_ the walls?  I don't know if any of us know a way that we could do that, but it is an idea.  We could also consider flying over them, using astral constructs."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 6, 2003)

[OOC: Considering Lyrique has lived at the academy all his life, is there a way that he knows of to go "under"?]


----------



## Zhure (Jan 7, 2003)

*-Clarification-*The wall around the academy proper is only a few feet tall. It can easily be climbed over. "Climbed" might be too strong. "Stepped" over would be closer.

Rallyn and Lyrique manage to get everyone dry in just a few seconds.

At Charlotte's prompting, Lyrique thinks back over the rumors he has heard and realizes that while there's no way "under" the ancient stone walls, there are stories of secret passages throughout the island. In fact, Boromin the dwarf who runs the tavern Dorac'z, down by the docks, used to say, "This place is riddle like old cheese!"

But as to specifics, Lyrique hasn't ever seen one of these fabled secret passages.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 7, 2003)

(Still need a destination)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 7, 2003)

"Hey. That sounds like a good idea. Boronim may be able to help us. I say we go to the inn."


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 7, 2003)

"The inn?  Why there?  That's the opposite direction from the Academy..."

Rallyn scratches his head.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 7, 2003)

Rallyn there is no better source of information than an Inn. I want more information as to what is happening around here.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 7, 2003)

*sorry double post!*

Eek.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 7, 2003)

Rallyn shrugs.  "Well, I guess.  But who's to say they haven't rounded up people in town too?  I just..  Well I don't know, I think we should head up to the Academy and recover our gear before we head closer to where all the orcs were headed, ya know?"

Rallyn looks to the others to see what they think.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 7, 2003)

_*Inns have chicks. Let's go there.*_

"Maybe... we should check the Academy... there might... be other students..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 7, 2003)

"I guess your right. I just don't feel comfortable out here. I'm not a woodsy elf. Father is a Gray Elf and mom was raised by them.
Great Goddess! Mom and Dad!" Lyrique starts running toward the Academy.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 7, 2003)

"$h#@."  Rallyn takes off up the hill as well after Lyrique while manifesting a _missive_, his eyes blazing with green fire.

_Lyrique, running will get you spotted. Must sneak to save._

Rallyn tries to overtake Lyrique and take cover with him.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 7, 2003)

Lyrique stops. Tears streaming down his eyes "We have to find them. My parents work for the Academy."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 7, 2003)

"I agree with Rallyn and Sildarin." Charlotte says. "Even if the inn has not been taken, there will almost certainly be orcs there.  We should go to the Academy first, and get our equipment.  Then we will be able to tackle anything we run into in town."


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 7, 2003)

Rallyn catches his breath and scans up the hill aways, looking for anything out of the ordinary...

"And that's what we're going to do.  But we can't do them or anyone else any good with big thick arrows sticking out of us."  Rallyn nudges Lyrique.  "So lets get the drop on our would be opponents and make *them* bristle with quarrels."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 8, 2003)

The sound of running feet can be heard coming along the road leading towards the town.  A young man dressed in brown leather pants and a blue shirt is dashing along the road, glancing back over his shoulder.  At the sight of the group of people gathered in front of him, he stops suddenly, hand dropping to the hilt of the rapier by his side.

"Are you from the Academy, or do you side with the orcs?" he asks, gasping for breath.  He eyes the group suspiciously, gripping his sword tightly.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 8, 2003)

Charlotte raises her eyebrow at the newcomer.

"Oh, don't be such a fool, Mortimer." She says, rolling her eyes. "Of course we are from the Academy.  I have seen you in the library before."

[Edit - forget to welcome you to the game, Jarval... so, welcome! ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi Mortimer. Where did you come from? Town or the Academy?


----------



## Jarval (Jan 8, 2003)

Mortimer blinks in recognition of his fellow students.

"Sorry Charlotte, but I'm panicking." he takes a deep breath, and lets it out slowly.  "I've just come from the town.  The harbor is full of longships, hundreds of them, and the orcs have torched the inn.  The place is a mess, they're going through it like a hot knife through butter."


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 8, 2003)

_Great Mother! I hope the orcs can't find us this easily..._

Rallyn continues scanning the surrounding hillside rapidly.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 8, 2003)

Mortimer's fortituous arrival has provided invaluable information about the status of the town. Rallyn's quick thinking has kept Lyrique from charging ahead mindlessly but it's obvious Lyrique is still focussed on finding his family.

As the group tries to use some stealth to reach their rooms in the Academy to get their missing gear, they come across swaths of devastation and death. The bodies of a few students lie cold in the morning sun. Smoke is smouldering from the library, although it doesn't look like it's going to catch afire; all the beautiful stained glass is smashed.

Here and there, the body of a fallen orc lies, but only a few. Far more students have died than orcs.

Across a series of rises, near Serbanas's cottage, this all changes. At least thirty orc corpses are lying in disarrayed heaps. Four of them are the nefarious snipers the group has already encountered.

 Move Silent and Spot checks here again


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 8, 2003)

Move Silently: 13+2=*15*

Spot: 16+2=*18*


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 8, 2003)

Spot 15 (14 roll +1 mod)
Listen 14 (11 roll +3 mod)
Move Silently 19 (19 roll)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 8, 2003)

Move silently: 15 Hide: 4  

[OOC: My dice hate Lyrique. *Sob*]


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 8, 2003)

Move Silently 23 (19 roll +4 Dex), Spot 13 (11 roll +2 Slith)


----------



## Jarval (Jan 8, 2003)

"Gods!  Someone seems to have been thinning the numbers a bit here." Mortimer quietly exclaims at the orc's bodies.  He unsheathes his rapier, and moves forwards as quietly as possible.

Move Silently 10, Hide 19, Spot 15, Listen 13 (not really sure how many of these are going to be needed...)


----------



## Zhure (Jan 9, 2003)

_As Sildarin crests the hillock, the sword he carries hums loudly, almost leaping from the sheath on its own..._

A closer examination of the orc bodies makes it difficult to discern what caused their death. Some weapon, but which one exactly is almost impossible to tell. Some of their wounds are slashes, some are deep punctures and some are obviously broken bones.

Charlotte notes amidst the trampled snow and brownish grass, a clear trail leading toward a copse of wood and can make out the shape of a few brutish orcs trying to hide within. They do not seem to be looking for the group, or waiting in ambush. Rather they seem to be hiding _from_ something.

At the base of the three hillocks the group is standing near, Serbarnas's cottage can be seen, with a ring of about four orcish snipers crouched behind cover obviously watching the weapon-master's cottage.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 9, 2003)

As he smiles seeing Sildarin finally opening up a little and Charlotte trying to understand him, Victor's soul is very weighed down. He tried to find a way out for Sh'ar, but only managed to put his friends in trouble, while on the surface the Academy was pillaged by orcs.

_And what have I done? Nothing. Absolutely nothing. I am useless, as my brother said. Even that young boy is worth more than me._

He leaves the others, and goes to a secluded place where he plays a haunting and desperately sad melody on his flute, recharging his magical energies.

_I can't stand it. I'll go out there, and help people, or avenge them, or die trying. I'll show him how a true von Adlerstein behaves. _

Victor goes to where T'or rests, and trying not to awake him, he casts a Cure Light Wounds on him, whistling his life song. "You are a brave boy." he whispers to him, than goes to the pool and ventures to the surface.

Once he's taken back everything he left there the day before, he notices he's only a few minutes behind the others, so while he tries to catch up with them, he stops closing the eyes of the dead students he find, murmuring a prayer for each of them.

Then he sees the others acting cautiosly and he notices several dead orcs there. _Who could have the strenght to prevail against so many of them?_ he thinks while he silently walks towards the others.

Listen 7+8=15 Spot 12+1=13 Move Silently 9+1=10 Hide 14+1=15; Bardic lore on orc corpses to know anything about them 18+6=24

OOC: sorry for the delay


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 9, 2003)

Rallyn sees an opportunity to jump the snipers and nearly charges to make them pay, but realizes he'll likely get jumped from behind by the other orcs.

_I sure hope it's Serbanas they are all hiding from..._

Rallyn tries to find a hiding place about 150 ft away from the snipers with good solid cover.

Hide 20 (16 roll + 4 size)

_Maybe I can...._


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 9, 2003)

_Wha...?
*I saw it! It moved, didn't it? I saw it! Didn't I...?"*
Could you go check at the cottage if Serbanas is there?
*Why me? I'm the smallest of the group, the orcs'll kill me!*
Because you are the smallest. The orcs aren't going to notice you.
**grumple, grumple**_

Slith starts sneaking to the cottage with his spidery legs.
Hide 22 (19 roll +8 Size -5 Dex), Move Silently 5 (10 roll -5 Dex)I wouldn't mind Slith getting a Size bonus or something to Move Silently, I really don't see something that small making that much noise


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2003)

Lyrique is horror struck at the devistation. He is not really a fighter and doesn't like the amount of dead here. (especialy after seeing the dead try to eat him not long ago.) He will whisper "What do we do now? I could try to make them sleep."
Hide 10+3= 13, Move silently 19+3= 22, Spot= 11+2=13


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 9, 2003)

Rallyn tries to create a distraction to cause some confusion and give the others a chance to conceal themselves.

_Let's see how well these orcs get along..._

Rallyn reaches out with his mind and tries to solidify the air around one of the snipers.  _I hope you can figure out what this means Serbanas..._

Rallyn pokes his eyes around his cover and manifests _control body_ which causes the affected sniper to feel the air grab him and manipulate him.

He tries to force the sniper to shoot at his closest fellow sniper.  Fortitude Save (DC 20) to resist the control.

_That oughtta stir up some tempers..  I hope....._


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2003)

Nervously, Mortimer does his best to stay out of sight.  (Hide 11)

"What should we do?  I don't like the looks of those lads around the hut." he whispers to whoever is closest.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 10, 2003)

_There are quite a few bodies here... someone was definitely busy..._

"There are a few orcs down this path here," Charlotte says quietly, pointing to the copse of trees where she saw the orcs. "They don't look dangerous."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 10, 2003)

Welcome back, Lichtenhart, it's ok, delay's happen. No new information from bardic lore except what was gained prior about the orc tribes being from the north.

The group takes cover, some watching the snipers, some watching the other orcs in the copse.

Sildarin sends Slith toward the cottage. The animated crystal moves quietly and nimbly, adeptly avoiding the black-clad snipers.  A size bonus certainly seems in order. +4?

After making certain he won't be seen, Rallyn manifests on one of the orc snipers, causing it to flail about.  What did you want the orc to do?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 10, 2003)

Rallyn struggles to pull the orc to his feet, then force him to fire an arrow at the closest sniper to him.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 10, 2003)

Go ahead and make an attack and damage roll.
"You can force the subject to engage in combat, but its
attack roll and AC are not its own. The controlled subject's
attack bonus is equal to your base attack bonus + the subject's
Strength modifier (or Dexterity modifier if a ranged attack)
with a -4 circumstance penalty applied. The controlled
subject cannot make attacks of opportunity against creatures
the subject threatens. The controlled subject's AC gains no
benefit from his Dexterity score, but he does gain a positive
benefit, if any, equal to half your own Dexterity modifier. of
course, you could also hold the subject immobile, rendering
it helpless.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 10, 2003)

Attack roll 12 (14 roll +2 base +? dex -4 circumstance), Damage (4 (d6)roll + ?mod)


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 10, 2003)

+20?  Nah, +4 sounds good.

_What do you see, Slith?_


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 10, 2003)

Rallyn sweats with concentration...


----------



## Zhure (Jan 11, 2003)

As Slith sneaks toward the cottage, Rallyn manages to telekinetically drag one of the snipers to his feet. He clumsily knocks an arrow but then it skitters wildly, missing his companion by a mere knuckle's length, twanging into the ground, with the arrow splitting up to the knock from the vibrations.

The group of snipers skitter around, bows drawn, pointing in random directions, trying to locate the source of this "attack" on them.

Meanwhile, under cover of this confusion, Slith manages to successfully sneak all the way to the stone walkway around the cottage. From personal experience, the group knows the cottage is 'U'-shaped. Half of the 'U' is personal quarters, half is indoors instruction, and a smithy, and the 'open' area in the center is a paved sparring area. In the wintertime, as it is now, the center has a canvas cover.

Inside the covered sparring area, stands Serbanas. Slith can clearly see he's injured, as he's naked to the waist, with slick gory marks of arrow wounds notched into his skin. In his hands Serbanas holds some odd weapon, a great two-handed pole-weapon with a head shaped like a -- a coat rack?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 11, 2003)

_Damn it!  Stupid, stupid, stupid, pig-faced murdering bastards!_

Rallyn forcefully causes the orc sniper under his control to try to grab and tackle the nearest orc sniper to it.

Touch Attack: 11 (13 roll +2 base +? str -4 circumstance), Grapple Check: 17 (19 roll +2 base +? str -4 circumstance)


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 11, 2003)

_*I see him! He's alive, wounded but alive. I told you you shoudld've taught me how to speak so I could now talk to him.*
And you would also cause your own destruction by trying to flirt to each two-legged female that you came across. And not even necessarily two-legged.
*What should we do?*
I'm coming over.
*You told you couldn't because you're so big! What's this about?*
I'll turn invisible.
*Now you do it...*_

Sildarin concentrates momentarily on the tattoo in the back of his left hand. It shimmers for a moment and then fades out of sight, soon accompanied by Sildarin.
He then sneak past the distracted orc snipers to see Serbanas.

When he gets there, he whispers.
"Serbanas... it's me... Sildarin... there are others outside..."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 12, 2003)

The orcish snipers are in complete disarray. The one under Rallyn's control flails about madly at his brethren. Both of them tussle about, but the one who was his target steps back, bow raised and grunts out a clear warning in gutteral orc.

*****

In Serbanas's cottage, Sildarin reveals his prescence, still remaining invisible...

Serbanas seems startled at first, but recognizes your voice. "Sildarin! Glad to see you are well. I fixed your sword." He gestures toward a work bench where Sildarin's rapier sits, gleaming, freshly oiled, with a new blue jewel set in the pommel. "Don't worry, it was inexpensive and added a nice balance as well."

Serbanas leans his nine-dragon trident against the wall and holds out his hand. His sword leaps from Sildarin's scabbard, becomes visible, and smacks into Serbanas's hand.

"What's the plan?"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 12, 2003)

Mortimer dips his hand into the gray bag on his belt, and pulls forth a small, fuzzy ball.  Tossing it onto the ground in front of him, he sends the resulting bat (rolled a 29) flying around the head of the orc shouting a warning.

"Shall we join the fight?  They don't really seem to be paying us a lot of attention at the moment."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 12, 2003)

*Brief rewind*

 I forgot to mention it - Victor finds one of the orcs has a hand-stain on his crotch, unlike the others, and is carrying an obvious spell component pouch and a red osage wand. His bardic lore tells him it's a wand of fireballs.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2003)

Lyrique chants the Flight of Sereen the wise and prepairs to sing theSandman's gift. 
(he cast Expeditious Retreat and is prepairing sleep.)


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 12, 2003)

Sildarin goes and picks up his rapier, feeling it around to get used to the new weighting.
"I think... the others are doing.... something outside... Maybe... we should go see them..."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Brief rewind*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> * I forgot to mention it - Victor finds one of the orcs has a hand-stain on his crotch, unlike the others, and is carrying an obvious spell component pouch and a red osage wand. His bardic lore tells him it's a wand of fireballs. *




_Here explained the explosion we heard. The assault on the academy was very well organized then. I wonder who could concieve such a dreadful plan. Well, I'd better take care of it._

Vic picks up the wand and the component pouch, and then runs towards Rallyn, Charlotte Lirique and the other student, cause he notices they already started attacking the orcs.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 13, 2003)

Serbanas points at the rapier Sildarin now carries. "I've merely balanced it. I don't have any skill with enchanting... I took the liberty of making a modification or two. Press that small stud on the guard..."

Doing so makes a small blade project out of the hilt, releasing the button causes it to retract.

"That's useful when you're in a clinch," Serbanas says.

* * * * 
Victor can't determine how many charges the magical device still holds, but he assumes that this was what was used to cause so many large burn marks. No students would've been able to withstand that sort of blast.  6d6, for ease of recordkeeping, assume it has 22 charges left (both of which are clues in and of themselves).

He quickly hurries to catch the rest of the group huddled at the bottom of the hill.

* * * *

One of the archer orcs takes a rapid series of shots at his brethren engaged in the brawl. Two arrows stick into the one under Rallyn's control and it falls over, apparently dead.

The bat from Mortimer flies over the heads of the three remaning archer orcs, who seem to not notice it's presence. The do seem to be looking for more humanoids though. One of the orcs grunts and points toward the huddled group of students....

* * * *

 Lyrique, roll for effect on the sleep.

 I've been forgetting to include some magic treasure, or any treasure. Mea culpa, which is why I added the bit about the wand of fireballs. Much coming up, I hope; don't forget to remind me.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 13, 2003)

"I'm sorry to be late, friends, but look at what I found. Can anyone use it? Let them taste their own medicine. But...where is Sildarin?"

Vic then begins to sing to _inspire courage_ while he charges his crossbow.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2003)

Lyrique finishes his song and 5 hitdice of Orcs are effected.
"Wow a wand? I can use it."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 13, 2003)

"Thanks... maybe it'll be of use... should we... go see what the others... are doing?"
Sildarin tries the mechanism a couple of times, also reversing the weapon in his grip and trying to attack with the smaller blade.

_*One down! One down!*
Eh?
*The orcs started fighting among themselves and one of them got shot.*
I see._

"I think... they already started... one of the orcs... got shot..."


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2003)

_Well that was appreciated.  But it cost me my toy._

I know Charlotte and Victor have seen the other orcs, did Rallyn ever see them?  If so, I need to change this next bit.

_Oh no!  They spotted the others!_

Rallyn quickly tries to grab the orc behind the orc who just shot and killed the other orc.

_C'mon, c'mon, I can DO this..._

Rallyn tries again to manifest _control body_ on an orc.  Solidifying the air about the limbs of the orc and get him to jump on the orc who just stepped back and wrestle him to the ground.

_*You might need to do more than that, those are your friends they are going to start shooting at.*

Not now, Kar!_

I'm at work, so no dice here, Zhure, can you roll for me?  Same mods as the last grapple attempt, just different strength mod for the orc.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 13, 2003)

Initiative: 7 + 6 = 13.

"I think they've spotted us, lads."  Mortimer flourishes his rapier.  "Anyone with me?  I fight better with a companion."  And with that he makes a dash for the closest orc, swiping with his blade.

Attack roll: 5 + 2 = 7...  Damage roll (I doubt it'll be needed): 7


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2003)

Lyriques Initiative is 18+2=20 [OOC: my dice like me just in time to get me killed!]


----------



## Zhure (Jan 14, 2003)

We need initiative from those who haven't rolled yet


Lyrique 20 <
Rallyn 20
Mortimer 13
Serbanas 7
Charlotte ?
Sildarin 5
Archer Orcs ?
Thug Orcs ?

 Which group did Lyrique attempt to sleep?

edit- added initiative roll for Rallyn and Sildarin


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2003)

Would you mind rolling init and the grapple attempt for me Zhure?  I just got finished moving into a new place and have no internet at home quite yet (Cable guy should be out thursday), and I can't bring my dice into work.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

Lyrique attempted to sleep the snipers outside the cottage.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 14, 2003)

A mighty roll of 1! Total 5.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 16, 2003)

*Ellie*

Ellie recovers from her long nap in the grotto under the grove, and feels quite refreshed.

 I don't know where Ellie is in the experience track, so check the start of this thread and see if she's leveled up. If so, you may level at this time, and join the fight as soon as you have an opportunity.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 16, 2003)

Lyrique 20 
Rallyn 20
Mortimer 13
Archer Orcs 11
Thug Orcs 9 <
Serbanas 7
Charlotte ?
Sildarin 5



Lyrique quickly sings a spell, knocking out one of the orcish snipers. The last one remaning looks as if he wants to take off at a sprint, but he's under the control of Rallyn. He grapples his sleeping companion.

Mortimer runs across the field to the small copse of woods where the remaining orcs believe themselves to be hidden. Seeing his fierce countenance, and the fallen archers, they scramble about and take off in a full rout.

[color= red] They are double moving 80.[/color]

 Not a threatening encounter, but it could've gone completely differently. It's not necessarily over yet, based on the PC's actions, so no XP yet. Sildarin and Charlotte will set the tone based on their actions.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 16, 2003)

_Why is he falling d---Oh damn!_

Rallyn tries to carefully extract his orc from the sleeping one so as not to wake him before someone can extend the pig-faced killer's sleep permanently.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 16, 2003)

Sildarin walks out of the cottage to see orcs running and fresh bodies and... sleeping orcs? 

_It seems the trouble has already been handled.
*Yeah, you missed all the fun. You should've seen how the orcs almost wet themselves.*_

Sildarin decides to let the orcs run, they're not going to be harming him or his friends just now.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 16, 2003)

Rallyn stands up, seeing the orcs running and some of his friends in pursuit.

"But...  What about the two..  Ah come on!  They're going to wake up..."

Rallyn moves to the two fallen orcs, oblivious that Sildarin is standing mere feet from him.  He makes his orc stand rigidly still and tries to figure out someway to make the pig-faced child killer die while still maintaining his concentration and without waking up the sleeper.

"Goddess damn it..."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 16, 2003)

OoC: Sildarin's still invisible, Rallyn couldn't have spotted him unless he spotted the hand grip of his rapier.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 16, 2003)

Mortimer slows his run, more than a little surprised by the orc's flight.

"Um.. Hah!  Flee, flee from my fell blade!"  Turning quickly, he dashes over to the nearest downed sniper and snatches up the orc's bow.  Nocking an arrow, he shoots at the rapidly departing orcs.

To hit: 1 (yes folks, I rolled a 1...) + 6 = 7.  I really don't need to bother with a damage roll... but what the hey: 4


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

Lyrique will race after Mortimer and snag a bow and arrows as well. anything else on the orcs?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry I didn't post much during this encounter, I didn't see the call for initiative and was actually somewhat confused by what was going on...

"It would appear that the orcs are afraid of us..." Charlotte says. "I don't know whether we should follow them or not.  They might be baiting us on, but if we don't take care of them now, then we might run into them again, with them more prepared."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 17, 2003)

There wasn't a call for initiative. It was generated spontaneously by the players, so I let them roll. 

I'm not sure what the confusing part was. Could you clarify so I avoid the same mistake in the future?

Mortimer wildly looses an arrow, his zest overcoming his natural skill. Lyrique follows suit and it's clear the orcs are in complete rout.

The two surviving archers, one under Rallyn's control, and the other asleep from Lyrique's spell, are the only two left on the field.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't really think it's anything you did, Zhure, as it's primarily a problem on this end.  I think that, perhaps, the picture of the area wasn't too clear... but that's all I can think of.  The rest is just me.


----------



## novyet (Jan 17, 2003)

"I'm sorry everyone, I guess the events have really taken their toll on me, I'll try and be of more help to you. Although it looks like you handled it just fine." Turning to address the newer members, "Excuse me, but I don't believe we've been introduced, I'm Ellie, a low skill telepath, I think I've seen you two around, but I don't remember all that well."

Zhure, yes I did go up to 5th, just barely. I'll update Ellie, and repost her to the gallery."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 17, 2003)

"Hi Elly, I'm Lyrique the bard." Says the elf with the long red hair. "You'll have to excuse me. I have to go see if my parents are well."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 17, 2003)

_Slith, you tag along with Lyrique if the group splits up and I'll stay with rest of the group
*Why are you bossing me around now? You didn't use to.*
And you didn't use to walk or crawl up walls.
*Good point. Maybe I'll just dismiss my legs and let you carry me once more?*
In - your - dreams.
*Just asking...*_

Where did Serbanas go? Or did he stay inside?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2003)

Rallyn stands rigid before the two orcs and calls over his shoulder at the little group huddle, "Little...  help...  here."  Rallyn is locked in a battle of will versus muscle with the orc trying to hold him still.  "I can't hold him much longer..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 17, 2003)

[OOC: Where would Lyrique's parents live. I'm assuming in a servents quarters but is that close to where the party is now?]


----------



## Jarval (Jan 18, 2003)

"Oops, sorry!"  Mortimer responds to Rallyn.  "Anyone got any rope?"

If given something to tie up the orc with, Mortimer proceeds to do the best job he can.  (Use Rope: 10 + 10 (taking 10) + 10 (tie-up bonus) = 30)


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 18, 2003)

Rallyn grits his teeth, "Don't..  have any..  I can hold him for maybe a couple more minutes, but he's breaking free..."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 18, 2003)

The group quickly ties up the last two orcs with some leather thongs courtesy of Serbanas's workshop. 

Serbanas, sounds almost disappointed when he's asked for binding gear. "Maybe they can tell us something, but I feel taking prisoners is a waste of time."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 18, 2003)

"Perhaps not so great a waste of time as you would think, Sir." Lyrique sings The Sirens' calling  (Charm person) on the orc who did not go to sleep.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 19, 2003)

The captured pair of orcs, one sleeping, the other one apparently charmed, no longer offer a resistance.

The charmed one, turning to Lyrique asks in gutteral orc, "Get me outta here, buddy." With a conspiratorial wink he gives out a smile.

 * * *

Meanwhile, Serbanas reports what he has seen.

"I heard the explosions last night and came running. I found a whole lot of orcs overrunning the island. After dispatching a couple I came back to my workshop to get a weapon and I've been making raids on them ever since. They were pretty stubborn about sticking around until you guys showed up."

He winces as he stretches.

"They got me pretty good, but I managed to teach them to leave my workshop alone."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2003)

"Mr. Serbanas, sir Have you any information about my parents?" Lyrique looks at his new friend and says "Sorry I don't speak Orc. Do you speak common? What can you tell me about what's going on around here?"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 19, 2003)

"We noticed the bodies."  Mortimer says to Serbanas.  "You seem to have thinned their numbers somewhat.  How badly have they hit the Academy?"


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 19, 2003)

"Thanks guys...  Thanks Serbanas.  Palasant made it out too, though he said he left his blade with you or on the training grounds.  Do you know where his flamberge is?"

Rallyn plops onto the ground, a little drained from all the excitement, and deeply relieved to see Serbanas survived the raid.

"Good work Lyrique..."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 19, 2003)

The orc looks baffled by Lyrique's words. Again, in orc, he says, "C'mon, buddy, your strange friends look like they want to eat me."


Serbanas (plainly a half-orc, one of the few on the island) chuckles and says, in common, to Lyrique. "See? I warned you. I'm not a translator*.

"Sorry about your parents, I honestly don't know anything, kid. I got near the commissary, but didn't go inside. You could tell it'd been hit though.

"I haven't been down the hill, to the town, at least not all the way, but the school proper looks pretty bad. I saw a few students killed, but it looked like the tribesmen were taking them somewhere, intent more on capturing people than murder or pillage, from what little I saw."

After Rallyn mentions Palasant, Serbanas gets a somewhat irked look in his eyes. "That little runt didn't leave his blade here. I've no use for Imperial swords. I refuse to make them or work on them.

"Speaking of weapons, you kids might need re-equipped. Come inside and take what you need. Speak up, what would you like?**" 


*Those who've been on the island for awhile knows Serbanas vehemently eschews his orc heritage. This is very common knowledge.

** Serbanas is also renowned as a weapon smith. He has on hand a lot of exotic and specialty weapons. Many of them are on display on the walls of his small cottage.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2003)

"Thanks Rallyn. My voice is my prode and joy. Now any one here speak Orc? This guy could be a font of information but I'm unable to understand him." Lyrique starts off to the cottage with the rest. "Please we've got to go see if my parents are safe once we're equiped."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 19, 2003)

"He said we look like we want to eat him, and he's not far from the truth." says Victor, trying to quell his rage. He puts away his crossbow, but leave ti charged and ready.
"I know orc's language. But probably everyone but me and you should go away, or he won't trust us."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 20, 2003)

"Are you sure it's wise, leaving him alone with you?" Charlotte asks Victor. "I don't know if I trust it... I'll stay down here with you, and if the orc does anything... foolish... it'll wish it hadn't."

"Serbanas, thanks for the offer," She says, pulling out her rapier, "but unless you have anything of finer quality than this blade, I'll pass on your offer for weaponry."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2003)

"Thanks you Charlotte. I appriciate the offer for aid but I think Victor and I can handle this." Lyrique and his Orc friend move a bit away from the group. assuming that Victor is translating, Lyrique will ask the Orc who sent him here and what do the Orcs want. Where their outpost is located and what they are looking for here.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 20, 2003)

*Serbanas to Charlotte*

"While that's a fine blade, I believe I have a rapier you might like more."

Serbanas walks to a wall display and removes a finely-crafted rapier and hands it to Charlotte. It's thinner than any rapier she's seen before, but the heft is surprising. It weighs almost as much as a regular rapier, and at Serbanas's prompting, Charlotte tests it's flex. It's a firm blade and the edge is razor sharp. The point is almost like a needle.

"I made it myself," Serbanas says, pointing to his chop under the elaborate quillons. "It's an adamantium alloy, I spent weeks pattern-welding it until I could get the flex right. Adamantium is difficult to work into such delicate blades."

On closer inspection, a metallic blue swirl can be seen running down the center of the blade, and a hazy, almost translucent, patina discolors the surface.

"It's not my finest rapier, but you're welcome to it."

 This is a mithril-adamantium alloy, masterworked. +1 to hit and damage, weighing 2.25 pounds, suitable for future enchantments.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 20, 2003)

*Lyrique, VIctor and the orc*

...assuming Victor translates...

The orc is very friendly, and smiles at Lyrique. Everytime he has to wait for Victor to exchange a message between him and Lyrique, the orc tends to get a little more upset, so it looks like he won't be able to be questioned indefinitely, but he is certainly co-operating for now.

 Ask away.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 20, 2003)

*Serbanas to Rallyn*

"Say, Rallyn, let me see that blade." Taking the orcish shortsword gingerly in his hands, Serbanas examines it closely. "That's an assassin's blade, but hasn't been used as such for a generation. Those runes aren't just decorative, but are designed to hold poison* in them, and to make a more lethal blow as the blade is extracted. It's too clean, so it's only been used as a regular weapon.

"They're quite valuable among collectors on the mainland."

 It's an Assassin's dagger (DMG, page 188, except the save DC is vs poison rather than the death touch), +2 to hit and damage.

* While poison use is illegal in the Empire, poison paraphernalia isn't, so possession of the blade isn't a crime.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 20, 2003)

"Serbanas, I'm probably fine with my longsword, but if you could hand me some crossbow bolts I'd be very grateful."

Victor's face speaking with the orc seems made of stone. he doesn't leave any emotion pass through, and his eyes are fixed on his face to understand if he lies.

"Did you kill any of the students?"

Sense motive 19+8=27


----------



## Jarval (Jan 20, 2003)

"Thanks for the offer of weapons.  Do you have anything that might suit me?"  Mortimer asks Serbanas, showing him his rapier.  "Do you need healing?  I have a few potions that might help."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 20, 2003)

*To victor*

The captive orc looks askew at Victor, but with a reassuring glimpse at Lyrique, he responds. "Sure, I killed plenty of them. I probably got six or seven myself, and me mates got a few, too."

Meanwhile, Serbanas rummages around and brings a quiver of bolts for Victor. "Everyone has their own tastes," Serbanas says. "Me, I'm a blade man. But crossbows are fine. These should suit you well. I made them during my adamantium experiments a few years ago. By hollowing out the shaft, like a bird's leg, I found I could make the entire thing of adamantine webbing.... "

He sees the blank looks everyone is giving him so he just stops. 
"I''m sorry, I ramble," Serbanas says with a smile.

 a quiver of 20 bolts, all +2 to hit and damage.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 20, 2003)

*to Mortimer*

Serbanas glances at Mortimer, giving him careful scrutiny. 'That's a lovely chain shirt... but try this one on and tell me what you think."

The half-orc pulls a chain shirt out from among the folds of a blanket in a drawer. The metal is gray and lusterless, not terribly attractive, but when he hands it over to Mortimer, it's very light.

"It's ugly, but sturdy."

 It's a non-magical chainshirt +1, made of an adamantine alloy

-edit- the weight is as if it were mithral and it is masterwork, arcane spell failure = %10


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 20, 2003)

"Thank you Serbanas.  Maybe I can use it to do some good around here."

Rallyn looks back to Victor, Lyrique, and the orc.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2003)

"He hasn't answered my initial questions. Why are they here and what do they want. Even Orcs must have some mission, whole sale slaughter is just not sane." Lyrique is upset that he is not getting the information he needs. "time is of the essence. I have to find my parents."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 20, 2003)

"Thank you very much, Serbanas. I've never seen bolts balanced that well. You're right to be proud of your work."

"Which tribe do you belong to? Your friends wants to know what happened to his family. Do you know what happened in the city? And why did you attack the Academy? Is someone paying for all this?"


----------



## Zhure (Jan 20, 2003)

*the captive*

The orc senses the anger in Lyrique's voice.

"Sorry, buddy, the chiefs all got together and decided this winter we were going to do things differently. When the giants come out, we're going to have them feasting on humans instead of us for a change. So we came down here to capture a bunch. Great plan, eh?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2003)

Lyrique looks at the Orc in horror. "Your chiefs have it wrong. The giants will not be eating our people. Wait here please." He walks over to Serbanas and says "Sir, Do you have anything I can use? My whip is fun but doesn't do the kind of damage these things deserve."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2003)

The disembodied voice of Sildarin comes out, sounding from the direction of the door.
"You... you wouldn't... have a bow... and some arrows... handy...?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 21, 2003)

Charlotte's face takes on a look of surprise when Serbanas offers her the blade.

"Well, this is quite a blade," She says quietly, "I'm almost afraid, knowing that you can do better than this!"

"Thank you very much," Charlotte says, putting it in her belt. "I owe you."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 21, 2003)

Serbanas smiles when Lyrique mentions whips. "I was hoping you'd ask. I've this beauty waiting for a long while." He reaches into his copius belt pouch and uncoils a whip dagger, the point sheathed in a red leather scabbard.

"It's a lovely piece I spent some time on, a bit heavy, but hard hitting. The hide is quadruple-wrapped strips of displacer pelt and the hilt is allegedly oliphant tush. That part I didn't make." He holds it out, elaborate scrimshaw of leaping sharks engraved into the handle stand out sharply against the plain lacquered pommel.

Masterwork Mighty (STR 18) Whip Dagger, Adamantium, +1 to hit and damage.

"Ah, Sildarin, I see," he pauses for dramatic effect, "you're still about. I haven't anything special in arrows, save a few I crafted. But this bow is quite special..."

Serbanas goes into his cottage and comes out with a round lump of faded green stone, much like a fist-sized chunk of polished jade. In Sildarin's hands, it springs into shape as a bow.

 Masterwork ferroplasm mighty composite shortbow (STR 14), +1 to hit and damage

Turning to Charlotte, he looks a bit ashamed. "I have no real magical talent, and due to circumstances beyond my control, I only use nonmagical material. The ferroplasm," he says, pointing at the bow he handed Sildarin, "is the closest I've come. I have no knack for magic.

"If anyone would rather try something else out, I have some odd weapons, like these _iron fish_ or my pride, the _nine-dragon trident_ I wield. I have a few others if any of you think you can master the skill quickly enough?"

 These are all exotic weapons, and can be wielded at a -4 without the appropriate feat(s).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

"WOW! This is exquisite. Sir you have outdone yourself yet again. Gather always said you were an artist not just a craftsman. and what is an 'iron fish'?" at the mention of his father lyrique looks like he may cry.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 21, 2003)

Serbanas wordlessly draws an immense, skillet-sized, fish-shaped object from his back and he hurls it at a nearby tree stump, where the oddly aerodynamic item imbeds itself deeply.

 See the picture in the OOC thread. It's a 2d6 medium thrown weapon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

Lyrique stares in disbelief. "I'll take one or two." under his breath he says "Corillion bless."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 21, 2003)

Serbanas stalks over to the one imbedded in a tree stump, pries it out and then hands it to Lyrique. "This one is iron. I don't have any adamantium ones yet."

 -4 to hit if you don't take the EWP "iron fish."

- waiting for Ellie to catch up


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 21, 2003)

I assume I also got some arrows, otherwise Sildarin'll ask for them too.

"Tha... Thank you... It's amazing..."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 22, 2003)

yes, with a quiver of 20 masterwork arrows.

"You're very welcome," Serbanas replies. "I make most of these for my own amusement, and sometimes profit. A few collectors on the mainland seem to think my work has merit, but I do this for my own selfish reasons of experimentation."

Brandishing the odd trident he carries, "This one is my best work so far; it's what I used to disable so many of those orcs. I plan on sneaking off into the mountainside behind the plateau and seeing if there aren't more of those wicked snipers hanging out on my island. I wanted my blade for that, so I'm glad you brought him back, Sildarin. He said you wielded him with distinction."

Serbanas begins packing a few things in a meager rucksack, some food from his pantry, a dagger, another iron fish, and dons a fine mesh armor of some kind. "My advice to you, my young students, is to do something for which you will feel personal pride, not for the Empire. I grant you the run of my home while I am gone. Take what you need from the pantry and the armory."

Serbanas waves and walks out into the courtyard, glances to make sure he isn't being stalked, then jogs toward the northern slopes.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 22, 2003)

"Good luck!"

Rallyn will wave as Serbanas disappears into the distance, then go grab a couple more cases of bolts and a light crossbow if he sees any that looks of better manufacture than his little one.  Then after stuffing some food into his pack just in case, he comes back out to see what the others have pulled out of the orcs.

Rallyn looks in the direction of the his room trying to see if there are going to be any patrols the students will have to avoid or overcome to regain the rest of their supplies.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 22, 2003)

*Woo Hoo Shoping time!*

Lyrique searches for a chain shirt or some other form of armor and a Rapier. He will also grab a bow and arrows. (Using an Orcs weapon is sort of a blasphmey to him.)
"where to now?"


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 22, 2003)

"Well I know I have a few more supplies I need to retrieve, and I think so do some of the others, but lets wait until everyone grabs what they need here.  Never know what we'll encounter on the way back to our rooms..."

Rallyn adjusts his load to be better balanced if he has to make quick feet.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2003)

Mortimer pulls off his own mithral shirt and carefully puts on the Adamantium chain.

"It's a work of art." he says quietly, the quality obvious now he's wearing the armor."

"Good hunting tonight, and my thanks.  I'm sure the orcs will be filled with fear of your blade by the morning."

Once Serbanas has left, Mortimer starts looking around the armory, making particular note of any daggers or crossbow bolts he finds.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 23, 2003)

The armory is fairly well stocked, with mundane versions of most of the more common weapons....

Masterwork arrows, masterwork bolts, masterwork light and masterwork medium armors are abundant.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *The armory is fairly well stocked, with mundane versions of most of the more common weapons....
> 
> Masterwork arrows, bolts, light and medium armor are abundant. *



[OOC: Are all the things listed Masterwork or just the arrows?]
Lyrique grabs a quiver of MW Arrows and a suit of Chainmail.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 23, 2003)

Rallyn will trade up for a masterwork light crossbow and 3 cases of masterwork bolts to replenish his stock if available.  Then wait for the others to finish up.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 23, 2003)

Mortimer looks around to see if he can find any masterwork daggers, and picks up a case of MW bolts for his crossbow.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 23, 2003)

*Explosions*

The group greedily sifts through the open cottage of the island weaponmaster. Exchanging the occasional ashamed glance, like children opening presents before they're supposed to, everyone seems delighted by the combat gear they find.

Once again, Lyrique mentions finding his parents as a priority, and so far, no on seems to oppose the idea, but before a definite plan can be set into motion, a heavy thud rocks the island. Similar to the ones from earlier while the group was in the grotto, these loud thuds aren't muffled by a pool of water and are crystal clear.

Carefully scouting out, the powerful explosions can be heard coming from a squat brick building where the Smatherspathers, the gnomish brothers, teach advanced alchemy.

Brandeles Smatherspather, can be seen crouched down on the roof of the blocky two-story building, with a large dirt-colored satchel next to him. Reaching in, he extracts some sort of flask, uncorks it, and tosses the bottle and its contents over the edge of small parapet around the building. A loud explosion follows from the apparent point of impact, followed by his clear cackling laughter.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2003)

"Brandeles!"

Rallyn runs to help keep Brandeles alive if at all possible.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 24, 2003)

"Rallyn!" Charlotte calls, and runs after the gnome.

"Hold up!  It doesn't look like he's in any danger... look, he's laughing."

Charlotte runs towards the gnome. "...Brandeles, right?" She asks when she gets close enough. "That's seem pretty interesting stuff you've got there..."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 24, 2003)

Clarifications: Brandeles is quite a ways off on the 2nd floor roof of a small brick building. Perhaps 30'x30', two stories tall. The Smatherspather alchemy building is set well away from all other structures. According to apocryphal stories, it's because the gnomes are known to set things afire accidentally.

It is not clear at what Brandeles is throwing his explosive concoction.

The Smatherspathers are notoriously half-deaf.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2003)

Rallyn runs on, shouting, despite the blast-deaf gnome's cackles.  The only reason Rallyn can see for the gnome using his explosive concoctions at this dire time is in defense of his life.

Though he can't see the orcs, he knows they are there and he is going to do whatever he can to help.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 24, 2003)

Charlotte runs until she reaches the building, watching for any threats that her crazed gnome companion might have missed...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 24, 2003)

Victor charges his crossbow with one of the new bolts and goes after Charlotte.

"Don't try anything while I'm away."

"Who could have been so crazy to attack them?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 24, 2003)

Hot on Victor's tail Lyrique casts a sidways glance back to the academy and the fate that his parents might have faced.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 24, 2003)

*Smatherspather*

Brandeles looks askance at the distant charging group, squints. Then covers his mouth in a gleeful smirk. He yells something, but it's unclear, as he points around the main door of the alchemy building directly under where he is crouched.

Just as he points, a few stray black-feathered arrows whisk by, almost nicking him. Probably the only thing that saves Brandeles is the cover provided by the small parapet atop the structure. Brandeles ducks down, then throws another flask over the edge.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 24, 2003)

Charlotte heads for the entrance indicated by the name, pulling out her rapier as she goes.

"Somebody with ranged weapons, go around and provide some cover for that gnome!" Charlotte calls out as she goes. "Lure them around the building, and the melee fighters will engage them!"


----------



## Zhure (Jan 24, 2003)

As the quintet of Mortimer, Rallyn, Victor, Charlotte and Lyrique sprint closer, Brandeles starts waving the group off. Getting closer his voice is quite clear now, "GET BACK, THEY'RE ALL OVER," he yells.

In gnomish, he yells, "GO BACK TO THE STATUE," pointing toward the statue of a long dead imperial general a few hundred yards away from the main building.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 24, 2003)

Charlotte slows down. "I caught the first part, but... what the hell was that second one?  I didn't recognize the language... and he's pointing at the statue.  Why?"

Charlotte starts looking at the area around the statue, looking for any threats that might be there.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 24, 2003)

"Charlotte If the Alchemist throwing the bombs motions for us to go somewhere; I do." Lyrique heads to the statue. He will start shooting at any Orc that shows it's snout.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2003)

"But...  Ah damn..."

Are we within 3,500 feet of the building or so?


----------



## Zhure (Jan 24, 2003)

yes, well within 3500, approximately 500 feet from the statue to the building


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2003)

Rallyn runs for a bush or hedge that he can hide in as he moves towards the statue.  Once he finds one big enough to conceal his small form, he will work his way into it and regard the building.  Looking to Charlotte his eyes flare once as he sends a _missive_ to her.

_I'm going to stop their shooting, should draw them into melee._

Rallyn then concentrates and begins grabbing all the air for three and a half thousand feet around the building and causing it to rush straight down through out the area.  He grabs more and more air, increasing it's gusty blasts by 35 miles per hour.  Being careful to keep the area of effect limited to a heighth of about 15 feet so as not to blow Brandeles down off the roof, Rallyn attempts to make it near impossible for an arrow to reach the gnomish alchemist or to travel far over the ground horizontally.

Depending on the prevailing wind conditions of the day the effects can be found here. Just do a word search for wind force.

_Let's see if I can flatten some arrows and increase the velocity of those lovely bombs._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 24, 2003)

_Alright, I'll go down and engage them._

"But, Lyrique... how do you know he wanted us to go to the statue?" Charlotte asks him, as she starts heading for the statue. "I didn't understand a word of that second thing he said."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 24, 2003)

Responding to Charlotte's question, "It's implied I would think. He is telling us there are enemies and is throwing bombs, one would assume, at them. The bombs are going in that direction and he pointed here." Lyrique looks at the battlefield. "As a teacher it is his responsibility to keep us safe thus he would point to the safest place for is to be."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 24, 2003)

*Sorry double post.*


----------



## Jarval (Jan 24, 2003)

Not one to ignore the suggestions of a man with explosives, Mortimer dashes for the statue, crossbow in hand.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 25, 2003)

let's try this crude map


----------



## Zhure (Jan 25, 2003)

Much smaller


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 25, 2003)

Whohoo!  A map!  Thanks Zhure! 

"I don't like the looks of this," Charlotte says.

_You can't let the old man defend himself.  Can't sit back and watch... he needs some help._

_Even if those explosions do look nasty..._

"We'll stand back for a few moments," Charlotte says to her companions, watching the gnome and the orcs. "But if it looks like he is in any trouble, I'm going in."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 25, 2003)

You're welcome. I hope the maps get better, lol. 

Rallyn calls down a horribly powerful winter wind, whipping up flying debris and chunks of snow, pelting even poor Brandeles some on the roof. This action apparently has a huge affect on whoever is shooting arrows at him because they immediately stop. Inside the howling winds, hooted orders can be heard shouting back and forth.

The group rendezvous at the statue goes swiftly under the cover of Rallyn's impromptu snowstorm. The statue of the mounted soldier gazes solemnly forward, all four legs of his steed on the ground... until the statue slides back, revealing the shaven-pate of Bralalyr Smatherspather, cackling maniacally. "C'mon students, mustn't let them see!" He swiftly motions everyone inside the cramped, expertly hewn tunnel.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 25, 2003)

_!_

"Well, umm... okay." Charlotte says dumbly, and heads heads down.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 25, 2003)

"Impressive! I would have never noticed this passage!" Victor goes down after Charlotte.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 25, 2003)

Fully amazed that he got it right Lyrique follows them down the tunnel.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 25, 2003)

Rallyn huddles in on himself in the little bush, maintaining the snowstorm but trying to bring its height down a little so as not to jeapordize Brandeles.

_C'mon... A little lower...._

_Great Mother!  Look at that huge storm!  *I'm* doing that!?_


----------



## Zhure (Jan 25, 2003)

"Rallyn! You're the last one out there," Bralalyr Smatherspather yells from the confines of the tunnel. "Quickly!"

Rallyn gives the snowstorm one last toss of furious flakes and then walks into the tunnel the humans have to crouch to pass through. Bralalyr closes it behind him and the white and fury of the snowstorm cut off with a deafening silence.

The old gnome cackles, "I love orcs! Follow me, we've got a nice cozy shelter set up." He scurries down the passageway. It travels in a fairly straight line almost directly northward toward what is probably the alchemy shop. Every eighty feet or so, a heatless flame comes from an everburning torch inset in the ceiling. After a few brief minutes of travel, the group reaches a hatchway in the ceiling. Bralalyr flips a hidden switch and the hatchway swings open, revealing a darkened room that smells of sulfur and other noisome chemical odors.

Bacan Smatherspather, the oldest of the three brothers, reaches down to help the females through the hatch. He is wearing a bandage wrapped around his head.

The room itself, once everyone is inside, is obviously an inner sanctum of the alchemy shop. Alembics, potion vials, work benches filled with bubbling cauldrons and flasks abound. The only light in the room is from a miniature complicated brass furnace that seems to be brewing some foul stew in an open tub.

As the group enters, Brandeles can be seen scrambling down a ladder in the corner.

"Quite a wind, that should keep their heads down for awhile!" Brandeles says, rubbing his hands on his arms to warm himself up. The old gnome has a huge satchel swinging wildly from over his shoulder, clanking into the wall, the ladder and workbenches as he descends.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 25, 2003)

"Thanks," Charlotte says gruffly as she is helped up.

"This is quite the set-up you have here," She says, looking around. "How long have you been fighting off orcs?  Do you know of anything that's been going on?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2003)

Sildarin walked silently in the room, having followed the others in silence and still invisible.
_It's amazing how there are so many things in here that I knew nothing about.
*You barely know the name of the person who sits next to you in class, how did you expect to know about tunnels under the Academy?*
Still, it is fascinating. Life would be boring without things you didn't already know.
*I would gladly live without too many surprises, thank you.*_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 25, 2003)

Charlotte moves over to stand near Sildarin.

"Hey, Sildarin," She says, in a low whisper, "do you know what any of this is?  Could any of it be useful to us?  I'd ask the instructors, but they're a little too... eccentric."

_Hopefully I'll get a productive answer out of him... though I probably won't.  He's in a new place, so he'll stutter and such..._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 25, 2003)

"Father told me stories of tunnels under the academy but I never had the time too look myself. Thank you for rescuing us Mr. Smatherspather. I hate to sound repetitive but have you seen my parents?" Lyrique being a bit tall for an Elf is hunched over and trying to keep his long red hair out of the cauldrons.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2003)

"I... I don't know... anything could... maybe... but I don't really know..."
Sildarin felt lucky he was still invisible, nobody could see him blush, even if his location was quite evident from the floating quiver, bow and hilt of a rapier.
"Maybe... the bombs... that were used... *sigh* I don't know..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 25, 2003)

Charlotte nods.

_At least he admitted it._

"Well, at least you admitted that you didn't know." Charlotte says, looking around. "You could've just as easily said that you did, and more than likely I would've believed you..."

_*Of course.  That's because you're a gullible fool.*

Sometimes._


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2003)

"Oh..."

_*Keep talking! Keep talking!*
Why?
*Because this way you will bond a bit.*
Wasn't she interested in Keith?
*Don't matter, she looks good in the soft torch light.*_

"Are... Are you fine...? With... Academy taken over... and all..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 25, 2003)

Charlotte turns to regard Sildarin, her eyebrow raising ever so slightly...

"That's something of an odd question, don't you think?" She says. "Of course I'm not fine with the Academy being overrun with orcs and such.  I want them off the island, and now... and then I want to find out why they are here, and why they came here."

She is quiet for a moment. "...and what do _you_ think about this situation?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2003)

"I... I'm confused... life.... life was easy... before this... all started... 
I would... would've just wanted... to be alone... in peace..."


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 25, 2003)

Rallyn dusts himself off and nods thanks to the gnome.

"Thanks...  Phew!  In all the excitement its easy to forget how cold it is out there.  Here's hoping the orcs all freeze to death."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2003)

[OOC: Where is the Orc Lyrique charmed and where is the tied up orc?]
"I'm sorry if I didn't get a chance to explain this before. The orcs are now lead by one chieftan and the chieftan decided they would raid the academy and take as many prisoners back with them as they could. They are plagued by giants that are eating the Orcs and think to use our people as food for the giants and thus not be eaten themselves." Lyrique says with a look of distaste on his handsome face.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 26, 2003)

Brandeles plunks himself expansively onto a wooden bench, and sighs contendedly, as if it's a plush lounge rather than a spartan bench. His satchel full of jars and flasks clanks against a work table then slams into the floor.

"They were trying to dig under the base of the doorway," Brandeles says, "I think the fire bombs will make them either give up or encourage them into thinking they're doing well."

Bacan swoons onto the other end of the bench, but the two other brothers seem to ignore his obvious head injury.

Bralalyr, the bald one, tries to answer Charlotte. "Well, we were just getting ready to go to bed two days ago--"

"Yesterday!" the other two brothers interrupt.

"--yesterday," Bralalyr corrects himself without missing a beat," when Bacan was jumped by a whole tribe of orcs as he took his evening constitutional. He managed to escape, made his way back here and we bolted the main door.

"Since then, they've been trying to get us out, but without siege engines, they don't really stand a chance."

Behind Bralalyr is the main door leading to the public area of the alchemy shop, a place most of you have been many times. The normal door of the shop has been replaced with a large solid iron barricade, with two massive bolts running from floor to ceiling and one going from side to side holding it firmly shut.

Turning to Lyrique, Bacan looks sad. "I'm sorry; I was going to the mess when they jumped me! I haven't seen your parents."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 26, 2003)

The gnomes wouldn't have let them into the shop; we can rewind as necessary. But I assumed they were left behind still tied up.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 26, 2003)

"I need a drink...  You got any of that stuff you brew?  Not the paint remover this time either."

Rallyn thumps down in a chair.

_Aw man, what are we gonna do...._

He holds his little head in his hands, massaging his forehead.  "So much for the Academy being pretty much empty."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 26, 2003)

Mortimer gladly takes a seat in the warm workshop.  He looks around, studying several of the bottles of chemicals with interest.

"Bacan, are you alright?  We might be able to patch you up a bit, if you need healing." He says to the injured Gnome.  "Is there any other way we can help?  Or is there any undercover way to get to the main building?"


----------



## Zhure (Jan 26, 2003)

The workshop is indeed warm, almost cloyingly so after the cold winter outside.

Bacan crosses his arms with a surly scowl. "I'll suffer my wounds silently, thank ye."

Upon closer examination, Mortimer notices there isn't any blood on the bandage on Bacan's head.

Bralalyr giggles and hands a bubbling glass to Rallyn. Brandeles coughs and Bralalyr sheepishly exchanges the glass for one with ale in it.

It's Brandeles who replies to Mortimer's question. "Och, the island's riddled with passages! In fact, if you take the tunnel to the statue, and then cross the one open quad, you'd be right at the library, and from there, there's a short tunnel in the main hall into the steam tunnels under the whole campus, but I figure the orcs are in the steam tunnels... you're pretty close to the library after you leave the statue tunnel anyways...." 

His voice trails off as if in deep thought.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 26, 2003)

Rallyn attempts a glare at Bralalyr, but his eyes are twinkling and he gives up, grinning at the gnome.  Rallyn takes a swig of his ale, then lets out a sigh and tries to figure out what to do next.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 26, 2003)

"Is there a map of the passages?" asks Vic, nearly lost in Brandeles' explanation. "Is there also a safe way to reach the town? We should help Lirique find his parents."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 27, 2003)

The three gnomes cackle at the suggestion of a map of the tunnels.

"Well," Bralalyr suggests," Yodwin the Blue is probably the only one who knows them all, he might have a map of them. He's been the main librarian thirty--"

"Sixty!" the other two interrupt.

"--sixty years at least. The main tunnels run from Coles house, to the library, the cafeteria and the student housing... the steam tunnels. There aren't any that go down to the town though. At least not that we know."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 27, 2003)

"Sir, begging your pardon but are there any that go to the servents quarters of the dining area?" Lyrique's looking more frustrated the longer he is delayed in finding his parents.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 27, 2003)

Rallyn scratches his head, "Lyrique?  I thought you said they had their own little home near town?  I didn't think much of the support staff actually lived on campus.  Because we were going to arm up here before heading down there into the midst of things.."

Rallyn sits forward in the comfortably gnome-sized chair, "Speaking of which, can you guys smuggle us into the dorms so we can pick up the rest of our gear without being detected?  We need to get back to town to check on friends and family and rescue as many as we can from before the ships leave."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 28, 2003)

The gnomes talk among themselves in gnomish for a few moments, arguing back and forth.

After a brief exchange, Bacan shakes his head. "The only way from here is either out the front door, or back out the hidden door under the statue, and then straight across the open field, but it's pretty close at that point."

_Rallyn hears there discourse, about different ways through campus -- the above is a short version of their discussion._


----------



## Jarval (Jan 28, 2003)

"I say we risk the dash across open ground.  It's not too far, and there are enough of us to make any of the raiders think twice before they attack."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2003)

"As long as the first stop is the commisary. I have to know the fate of mom and dad." Lyrique is pacing the room waiting for the others to decide what they are doing.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 29, 2003)

"I agree with Mortimer," Charlotte says, turning to face the majority of the group. "We have to acquire our equipment to prepare to face the challenges ahead.  I suggest that all who have missile weapons, have them out as we run - we might get into a combat situation before we get into the academy, and we can't be caught unawares."

"And... Lyrique," She says, turning to face him, "I know that you are worried about your parents... but we do have priorities.  We will help you try to find them, but we have to remember that our goals are to find out why the orcs are here, and stop them before they leave.  We can't go out of our way to look for anyone."

"Once we get into the academy, I suggest that we remain together.  We cannot afford to get split up.  However, if we must, we must remain in two groups, at most - half and half.  Any less than that, and the orcs will overpower us."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2003)

Lyrique looks at Charlotte and seems about to loose his temper. "I have told you what the charmed orc told me. We know why the Orcs are here. As for stopping them; We will, but I need to be sure if my parents are alive for me to function. How can you be so cold!" He turns and looks at the rest of the group to gauge their reactions.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 29, 2003)

Rallyn hangs his head, mumbling, "If we don't have our gear, and get captured as well because of it, what good can we do your parents...  We've got to be prepared before we can rescue them..  The longer we argue the more likely they'll be on a ship.  We should just get going..."

He stands, pulls out his crossbow, loads and cocks it, then stands shifting from foot to foot staring at his feet.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 29, 2003)

"I think we should try to find Lyrique's parents, but only after we've retrieved our gear.  Finding them may give us as good a clue as any as to stop the orcs."  Mortimer quickly loads his crossbow as he speaks.

"Charlotte does have a point, however.  We should stick together.  As a group, our numbers are enough to dissuade some attackers."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 29, 2003)

still waiting for a concensus, take all the time you need.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 29, 2003)

"I don't have anything really important to retrieve from my room. Does anybody else? Time is also an issue; if we can't stop them before the boats leave... Well, you know. I can go with Lirique at the town now, and start getting and idea what we have to face. we can make two groups, and meet at the cafeteria as soon as possible. Lirique and I would need anyway one well versed in the psionics to keep us in touch with the others. Is anybody coming with us?" Victor asks.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2003)

*A question out of character...*

[OOC: 
Where do Lyrique and his parents live? In town or the Academy? 

Also for the group is Lyrique getting annoying? I don't want to get anyone pissed off but I hadent read far back enough to realise what had happened at the academy so with his background he would be just like this until he found his parents wether alive or dead.]


----------



## Zhure (Jan 29, 2003)

That's completely up to you. Most of the non-tenured staff live off campus, but many take advantage of cheap on-campus housing.

It's not annoying to me as the DM.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 29, 2003)

"War is hell." Charlotte says pointedly to Lyrique. "People die.  It is a fact of life.  You must learn to deal with it.  We can't blindly rush out and look for someone - that would do no good.  We have to go about this cautiously, and ensure that we are still alive and able to find out what is going on.  We will find your parents when we can... but at the moment, trying to do so would be unwise."

_Cold... perhaps, perhaps not... we are in a dangerous situation... one wrong move would cost us our lives..._

"I need to get my armor and my shield." Charlotte says. "Without them, I will have problems contributing to combat."

"Victor, we cannot split up, with only two people going to the town." Charlotte says. "From the sounds of it, I'm the only person who really needs to go the academy and collect my gear.  In that case, it doesn't make sense for all of us to go there... but we can't split up."

"It seems that we are at an impass... if we don't go get our gear, we will be vulnerable... but if we go and get it, our gear will be moot, as we might be too late to stop the orcs..."

Charlotte is silent for a moment, deep in thought.

"Alright... this is what we'll do.  Half of us - we'll decide by a show of hands - will go to the town.  You will try to find Lyrique's parents, as well as find out where the orcs are headed, and anything else about them, without getting caught.  The rest of us - including myself - will go to the academy and gather our gear.  Those who are going into town will have to give me a list of what they want from their rooms, though, because I don't know what everyone needs."

"Then, we will all meet... in the cafeteria." Charlotte says, nodding to Victor in acknowledgement of his idea. "There we will divide the gear and share the information we have all gained."

Argent - don't worry about it.  Play the character as it was meant to be played.  I personally am not annoyed, though Charlotte might be...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 29, 2003)

"I have some things to collect that could prove useful as well, so I will go with Charlotte.  Goddess willing I might be able to whip up another snowstorm to cover our travel if it's still snowing, and knowing our weather, it'll be snowing until spring.  We know the grounds, they don't, we'll use that to our advantage."

Rallyn steps over near Charlotte, crossbow still at ready.  He looks ready to go.

Not a problem here.    RP as you think the character would.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2003)

Lyrique's eyes light up and he says, "Thanks everyone. I know how dangerous this is but I have to know. Victor thanks for the company."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 29, 2003)

"I've already got my gear, so I'll go with Lyrique and Victor.  But as Victor said, we could do with some way of staying in touch with each other.  If needs be, my _Bag of Tricks_ might be able to supply an impromptu messenger, but it's a less than reliable method."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 29, 2003)

Shuffling is heard as Sildarin moves nervously in his leather armor.
"We.... we can switch... psicrystals... The distance... is still... limited..."

_*You just want an excuse to speak with the hot human.* 
No!
*All touchy, aren't we? You wouldn't need to defend yourself if you weren't guilty.*
It's. Not. That.
*You can try to fool yourself, but I ain't no fool.*_


----------



## Jarval (Jan 29, 2003)

"What distance would we be restricted to?"  Mortimer asks Sildarin.  "This could be a good solution to our problem."

OOC: Zhure, how far is the town from the Academy?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 29, 2003)

"I... I think it's... one mile... beyond that... and the link doesn't hold..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 30, 2003)

Charlotte considers Sildarin carefully for a moment. "You have a point, Mortimer - the distance of communication would be restricted.  However, restricted communication is better than none..."

"I think that we should trade psicrystals, Sildarin." Charlotte says. "It's a good idea."

_*...I can't believe you.*
You'll believe it soon enough.
*I refuse to be traded to that coward!  He hasn't the courage to speak a coherent sentence!*
His idea has merit.
*Have you forgotten what his gem is capable of?  Or has the encounter with it in the cave left your mind?*
With what's going on, I think it's understandable that I don't keep everything in my mind...
*Something like that is not easily dismissed.*
I think that this situation is an exception to that.
*Perhaps...*
...and perhaps not.  We will go through with this trade.  It can't be that bad.
*I would rather be destroyed than be handled by that incompetent fool!*
You are going.  End of story.
*No-*
Yes, you are!
*...very well.  But you owe me...*
We'll cross that bridge when we come to it.  For now, do as I require._


----------



## Zhure (Jan 30, 2003)

The town is a half mile down the hill from the plateau.

Group 1: To the student housing
Charlotte
Rallyn

Group 2: To the village
Lyrique
Victor
Sildarin (assumed, since he's swapping a crystal with Charlotte)

Undeclared:
Mortimer

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 30, 2003)

Of course, this way of communication is presuming the psicrystals don't decide to change the messages when they deliver them.  

_*So what you just suggested leads to me being handled by the foxy girl and you getting a rock with you?*
I wouldn't use those words excactly, but yes.
*You rock! Pun intended. Now she can't threaten to smash me when I climb on her shoulder for a better view.*
I'm starting to feel sorry for the suggestion already._

Slith quickly climbs to Charlotte's shoulder, doing what would be the equivalent of a psicrystal smiling but, because they don't have faces, looks just normal.
Sildarin dismisses his invisibility and then extends his hand towards Charlotte. Despite the fact that he dares to do that, he keeps looking at the soles of his shoes.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 30, 2003)

OOC: I was going with Lyrique and the others to the village.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 31, 2003)

Which, in this case, may not be a safe assumption... 

"Treat it well..." Charlotte says, and hands Sildarin her psicrystal.

_*I'll get you for this...*
Of course you will.  Not shut up and cooperate._

"Well... it looks like Rallyn and I are heading to the academy, and Sildarin, Lyrique, Victor, and Mortimer are headed to the village."

_Slightly uneven... but alright..._

"I suggest we head out as soon as possible, so as to minimize the amount of time we take to complete our tasks."

She then turns to Rallyn. "Are you ready?  It's just you and me, and Sildarin's psicrystal... I think that we are up to it."

_We are.  We can do this.  We'll be alright..._


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 31, 2003)

Rallyn recocks his crossbow, "Let's do it."

He nods to the others and the gnomes and starts back out.

"I don't suppose you guys could think of anyway to, I don't know, create a diversion, could you?"  Rallyn grins at the gnomes before turning back to head out.

_Coles is going to hate me for actually encouraging them.  Then again, tough, if he gave a rat's  about this place, he'd be here helping defend it._

_*That's not a very nice thing to say.*_

_I'm going out here to dodge blood thirsty pig-men who want to sell my friends for beef sandwiches, I'm not in a nice mood.  I'm in a "I'll-shove-a-quarrel-up-your-" kinda mood.

*Rallyn!  What's gotten into you??*_

Rallyn seems to lose focus for a minute, thinking on something, then continues grinning.  "Let's do this."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 31, 2003)

Charlotte nods in agreement, pulling out her shortbow. "Here we go."

Charlotte then heads out the way they came in, heading towards the statue...


----------



## Zhure (Jan 31, 2003)

*Both Groups*

The Smatherspather brothers bid an almost too-cheerful farewell, considering the dire straits the entire island is under. Some of that may be high gnomish spirits, some might be other kinds of gnomish spirits. One gets the impression these three gnomes were prepared for something far worse than what befell them.

"Don't forget to close the door on your way out," Bacan says gruffly, patting a few of the students on the back as if to hurry them on their journey.

The passageway back to the horseman's statue seems less crowded to the human- and elf-kin, having spent a little while amidst the gnomish brothers.

Once the pedestal slides aside, the cold northern winds seem far sharper than before, but after a moment it actually feels warmer than before. Perhaps winter is giving the island a much needed respite.

After a few quiet nods and glances, the two groups part ways....


----------



## Zhure (Jan 31, 2003)

*Charlotte and Rallyn*

The brief jog across the quad is frightening in it's silence and openness. There's little cover in the quick trot past the library, where all the adventure started just last night, so both Charlotte and Rallyn try to hug the ground as best as possible, keeping as low as possible to avoid detection.

A few scattered bodies lie about, but there seem to be fewer than before. As if little fighting took place here.

In sharp contrast, the library itself looks as if it underwent a dramatic siege. The doors are blown off and the huge stained glass windows are broken in places. The damage isn't irreparable, but is extensive.

Sneaking into the cafeteria is easy at this point, being only a few yards away... it's only a few stairways away until the steam tunnels and from there the housing can be reached easily.

 Rallyn make a spot check, DC 20


----------



## Zhure (Jan 31, 2003)

*Lyrique, Victor, Sildarin and Mortimer*

After watching Charlotte and Rallyn hurry off, the remainder of the fellowship prepare for the relatively long trek to the village.

Without Rallyn's gnomish legs slowing them down, they are able to make much better time down the half-mile hillside, even staying well off the main road and going through the untrimmed shrubbery*.

In contrast to the earlier forays outside, there aren't any signs of orcs; the last ones seen were outside the gnomish alchemy shop.

About halfway down the hill it's obvious that there are a large number of longships in the harbor, but no other craft. A few scattered spars of mostly sunken fishing boats jut out of the water as a mute testament to the damage the orc invaders have wrought.

From the vantage of the hill an immense bonfire can be seen near the shoreline**.

*As mentioned before, this is "an imperial road" and has no brush or trees within 30 feet of either edge of the road, as proscribed by imperial law.

** The southern edge of Drell is the shore, in a sort of crescent shape. A long warf runs up the middle, so from above, it sort of resembles a trident, with the middle tine being the warf and the two outer edges shore, with hills on either side.

The bonfire is on the western curve. On the eastern curve is the temple of Agius the elf.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 31, 2003)

_*I like it! Nice and bouncy, if you know what I mean.*
I was almost expecting for you to say that...
*Aww, c'mon, I ain't that predictable.*
When it comes to females, you are.
*That's just because I'm a part of your mind.*
A part I didn't know of before I accidentally instilled it into you.
*A part is a part is a part.*_

"Wh... where should... we head...?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 31, 2003)

"I say we check out my home first and then the bond fire." Lyrique seems relieved to be going to find his parents.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 31, 2003)

Double post, see below.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 31, 2003)

"I have a feeling that fire isn't a good sign."  Mortimer frowns as he stares down at the village.  "Where about do your parents live, Lyrique?"


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 31, 2003)

Not even.  

Spot = 16 (15 roll +1 mod)

Rallyn looks around furtively while sneaking along beside Charlotte.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 1, 2003)

Well, we're screwed. 

"Do you see anything?" Charlotte asks quietly, looking around.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 1, 2003)

Lyrique points to the district that his parents home is in and says "down there, Come on lets go."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 1, 2003)

*Rallyn & Charlotte*

 Failed spot checks aren't always _bad_ things. 

Together the two make their way slowly into the steam tunnel, using all due caution to avoid any orc patrols. None are evident as Rallyn and Charlotte sneak below the cafeteria and make the brief passage underground to the student housing area.

In all the time the pair have been on Drell, they've never heard the tunnels this quiet or cool, even in the depth of the winter holidays as this is. In contrast to the occasional spot of gore outside, these halls are clear, as if no students were injured down here.

After pausing briefly to make sure no surprises wait in the housing area, Rallyn and Charlotte clamber up to their rooms, spotting no one the entire time.

 retrieve what you need from your rooms, then decide where you're going from there.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 1, 2003)

*Lyrique, Victor, Sildarin and Mortimer*

Lyrique makes a bee-line for his parents' small home, the other members of the troup barely able to keep him from dashing madly ahead.

The eastern portion of the dockside village is eerily quiet as well. While a visitor to the academy might not realize something was amiss, from here it's quite clear there's been a literal invasion. Houses are afire, carts are smashed into flinders, even a few household pets lie dead, obviously at the hands of orcish axes.

Lyrique's parents' simple house lies just at the edge of the temple district. The brick building is undamaged, but the roof is scorched and the door is broken in half, like a giant's fist had sundered it. The hinge-side of the remnant of the door swings back and forth to the chilling wind.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 1, 2003)

"Gather your equipment quickly," Charlotte whispers, "then return here."

She then heads off to her room.

"It's only been a day... but it seems so much longer," She says quietly as she enters her room.  She wastes no time, quickly grabbing her shield and armor.

_Perhaps it would be best if I dropped this nasty chain, and put on my own armor... just in case we run into any trouble while we're still here.  There might not be another opportunity._

Charlotte quickly drops the armor she took off the orc, and hastily dons her own.

Once done, she runs swiftly to the place where she and Rallyn split.

After donning psionic studded leather, AC is now 20: +2 dex, +5 armor, +3 shield


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 1, 2003)

Lyriquw gets a paniced look in his eyes. "Mom! Dad!" He calls as he enters the house.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 1, 2003)

_Gods, this looks bad.  Let's hope they made it out in time._  Mortimer thinks as he follows Lyrique into the house.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 1, 2003)

_Why can't he shut up?
*What?! Is it action?! Are you whuppin' an' whippin'?*
Nothing, just an overexited child.
*Bah! Don't disturb my ride if it's not important!*
I was just thinking, you're the one who moved in.
*Yeah, blame it on me! That's the real thing to do.*
On to other matters, what's going on there?
*Nothing really, it's really boring 'cept the view.*
Any other students?
*Just the two bouncing just below me.*
Could you, please, PLEASE, stop?!
*I could, but I don't really want to.*_

Sildarin walks after Lyrique, grasping Charlotte's psicrystal in his hand with white knuckles.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 2, 2003)

Wow, Sildarin's crystal didn't make any comment about Charlotte changing clothes in his presence.

No update until tomorrow.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 2, 2003)

Slith missed it because he was just having the conversation with Sildarin. Poor Slith, he must be really frustrated.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 3, 2003)

*Lyrique, Victor, Sildarin and Mortimer*

The inside of the home is silent and empty. There are clear signs of a struggle and some blood on the floor in the kitchen. While at first brush it seems to be a lot of blood, especially to Lyrique, Victor is certain it's not enough blood to represent a lethal wound.

The few valuables that should be in the home -- the silverware, a few _objet's d'art_, some curios are missing. Some quality paintings are still on the walls where they normally would be, but all the tapestries have been torn down.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 3, 2003)

*Charlotte and Rallyn*

After gathering their equipment, Charlotte and Rallyn are amazed at how quiet the plateau has become. Even the area near the Smatherspather compound is silent.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 3, 2003)

"Don't worry Lyrique, we will find them." Victor says putting a hand on lirique's shoulder.
"Sildarin, Where are the others right now? Did they find any trouble?"

"We need to know how many orcs are on the ships, and when they intend to leave. Also if we could find their boss, I have some good tricks ready for him."

_What am I doing? I am talking like my father, but he knows what he saysand I'm afraid I don't. But they need to think there's still hope. Despair would kill us._


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 3, 2003)

Rallyn gets back into the hall and meets up with Charlotte after having gone through and gotten his things and any things from the others rooms that he thinks they might need.

Upon seeing her decked out in her leathers he smiles and says, "Great.  Only one more thing to grab.  Assuming he's still there at all.  Time to sneak over to the stables."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 4, 2003)

_Where are you now?
*You made me miss it!*
What? What are you talking about?
*She was changing and you distracted me! I'll get you for this!*
Good for her. Now, where are you?
*Some stupid hall. Man, I missed it...*_

"They... seem to be okay... Slith just... seems upset... at something..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 4, 2003)

Lyriques pale white skin is red and his eyes are swollen. He falls to his knees and starts shaking. "They're gone." He gets up after a minute and runs to his room. he grabs his harp and a spare set of clothing and comes back into the living room. "lets get to the fire and see what can be done." He walks out the door before anyone has a chance to touch him. "Thanks Victor, but I'm sure they no longer live." He looks about to cry but sucks the pain in and continues on.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 4, 2003)

*Charlotte and Rallyn*

Assuming Charlotte doesn't disagree, the pair make best time to the stables, becoming more and more confident as they travel that there's no other living humanoids on the plateau.

Just outside the door of the stables, the remnants of a cooking fire can be seen, with stones set around the edge and a couple of rods set up for cooking meat. Large pieces of meat, based on the size of the fire p it.

Once inside the sparse stables it's obvious the orcs have visited. Hay is in dissaray and the few animals here are skittish. Normally this time of year there comparably large numbers* of horses, as students who go home for the winter are unable to take them back to the mainland cheaply, but in this case, a few are missing.

Fortunately, Rallyn's steed is still evident.

*Riding mounts are rare in the empire. Horses are only native to the southern parts of the empire and have only slowly been introduced to the north in the last few hundred years. As Drell is located in the far north, there are very few riding beasts other than wardogs for gnomish and halfling clans.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 4, 2003)

*Lyrique, Victor, Sildarin and Mortimer*

Leaving the abode of Lyrique's house, the quartet travel at best speed toward the bonfires, with an ear toward silent passage.

Scanning in all directions, it's clear there are few orcs if any nearby, but loud celebratory noises can be heard from near the bonfires.

Spot checks please


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 4, 2003)

Rallyn quickly saddles and bridles his little pony and begins loading it down with the other students' things.  He nods to Charlotte as he finishes.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 4, 2003)

"I don't have a mount," Charlotte says, "but I'll keep up with you as best as I can.  If I fall behind, don't worry about it - I'll catch up."

Zhure, is my psicrystal in range?  If it is, can I figure out where the others are?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 4, 2003)

Rallyn leads the shaggy pony out of the stall and it becomes apparent that it's not exactly built for speed, and with the load and Rallyn, it doesn't look like it will be outrunning anyone.  Rallyn winks then whispers, "Let's go find the others..."

If the pony's load is 100 pounds or less, it's speed is a whopping 40.    I don't know what gear any of the others left in their room, I'm kinda glossing over that to get back to the action, but I imagine that it, plus the saddle, plus Rallyn, is at least 100 pounds.  So the pony should move at 30 I think.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 4, 2003)

Spot check: 7+17=24

"Don't do anything rash, Lyrique." Mortimer says quietly.  "I'm sure you want to kill these scum, but we're very outnumbered.  Stealth will be our best approach."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 4, 2003)

Spot 1+1=2 uh-oh


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2003)

Spot check: 16 +4= 20 Lyrique seems very quiet from his normal boisterous nature. He grips his new whip and mutters to himself.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 5, 2003)

*Charlotte and Rallyn*

Rallyn mounts his pony and starts the trek down the hill, will Charlotte trotting alongside. 

 From the main gate of the Academy, most of the main parts of the island are within a mile, so Charlotte's psicrystal is easily within range of her. The only way to locate it at this level is to ask for directions from it, which it can easily give.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 5, 2003)

*Lyrique, Victor, Sildarin and Mortimer*

At first, he thinks it's his imagination, or a large seal or something, but Mortimer notices a small figure far out to sea, almost at the extreme edge of his vision. The humanoid form is barely visible and doesn't seem to be moving in relation to the waves.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 6, 2003)

_Can you lead me, Doyle?
*Yes.  Though I don't know if I want to...*
Do it anyway.
*...fine.*_

Charlotte will get the directions from Doyle, as they go along.

"Let's go," She says, nodding to Rallyn.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 6, 2003)

Rallyn leans close to his pony's warm neck, "Lead the way."  His breath condenses in the cold air before him as he rides along.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 6, 2003)

Mortimer taps Sildarin on the shoulder and points at the figure in the sea.

"We seem to have company.  Interesting that he's not moving, no?  Any way we could get a better view?"


----------



## Zhure (Feb 6, 2003)

*Charlotte and Rallyn*

Together the two make it rapidly down the steep road toward the village. Following Doyle's instructions, it's easy to locate the rest of the team, who happen to be staring out to sea....


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 6, 2003)

Rallyn comes clopping up through the fresh fallen snow, having had Charlotte point the group out to him made them easier to find, but he's got a nervous grin none the less.

He dismounts and sets about distributing the things left behind in people's rooms, including a few things of armor and small chests that rattle with coins.

"What are we looking at guys?"


----------



## Zhure (Feb 7, 2003)

Taking a long hard look, the keener-eyed among the group can barely make out the human figure. Details such as race or gender are impossible to make out at this distance.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 9, 2003)

"I guess that whatever it is, we should worry about it later. Let's try to get to the ships without getting seen or heard."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 9, 2003)

"Hold on, Victor," Charlotte says. "You should probably fill us in before we go do anything, so that we're all on the same level."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 9, 2003)

"What's to say Charlotte? My parents bodies are not at home. If they're not at the academy they are almost certainly on one of the ships."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 9, 2003)

"Perhaps we should investigate the fire?  I doubt the orcs have had time to load all the captives onto the ships yet."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 9, 2003)

Giving up on the lone figure far out to sea, the group decides to make for the bonfire. Lyrique's brief outburst makes the following silence seem even more grim and somber. 

As the group gets closer to the fire, it's clear there aren't nearly enough people here. Maybe half the expected number of bodies. The same holds true for the orcs as well. While the initial report of fifty longships made one assume there would be hundreds of orcs, there are only a dozen of the tough looking humanoids bearing axes. 

But they seem more than adequate to cow the fifty or so humans and elves near the bonfire. Half of the dozen orcs walk in paces around the perimeter, but don't seem too concerned. The other half are "relaxing" a fifty yards away. Some napping, some are playing some kind of dice game.

Inside the patrolled ring is where the bonfire is. The fifty-odd humans and elves seem warm enough, but very frightened.

There is no sign of Lyrique's parents.

Looking toward the water there is only one longship, not the fifty Mortimer had seen earlier. One orc seems to be on it.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 9, 2003)

Just remember, I don't pull punches in combat.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 9, 2003)

[OOC: How close are we to the Orcs playing dice?] Well? I think I have a slight plan but I'm sure I can't effect them all. I was thinking of Conjuring a small group of Orcs and having them attack the orcs playing Dice. then with that distraction we can attack the other Orcs." Lyrique sounds alot stronger than he had before.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2003)

*OoC:* How far is the longboat from the shore? Could Sildarin get there without being noticed?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 9, 2003)

"That is a lot of orcs down there, even just the six or so at the bonfire are more than we've been able to take before...  And that's not figuring in for the chances of one of them being one of their brutes or real swordsmen...

How would we get away if things went sour?  How would we actually manage to take down six orcs?  These guys aren't pushovers..."

Rallyn looks down at the assemblage and tries to figure out different ways things could play out.  Noting details of arms and armorments of the orcs, attitude and deadly grace (or lack thereof) of each.  "Any ideas?"


----------



## Zhure (Feb 9, 2003)

The longboat has one orc on it and is 50 feet from shore.

The map isn't labelled, but it's 1 square = 10 feet. The PC's are about 200 feet to the east of the orcs playing dice. (North is up.)

-edit- the orcs are wearing scale mail and armed with great axes and a few javelins scattered amongst them. No bows or crossbows are evident.

They wear the furs of the northern tribes.

 Northern tribe orcs have Cold Resistance 5


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 9, 2003)

Rallyn ducks low as the group converses.  "If I work my way around to the north of here, I might be able to grab on of the orcs and walk him off into the woods, or maybe get him to take a swing at another orc after the distraction in the confusion..."

He looks the orcs over, "Though both my range and strength is limited, depending on the moxie of the orc I try he could very well shake me off.  And I'm still kinda tired from the last ones.  I might be able to exert myself like that three more times today, but that's stretching it..."

"So any ideas?"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2003)

"I... I could take the orc... in the... longboat... it takes... a while to swim closer... though..."

_*So... saw any hot chicks?*_
Slith has climbed on Sildarin's shoulder.
_Wha- No. Nobody actually.
*Boo-oring. So whaddaya say we get charlotte to accompany you to the swimming trip?*
I don't think that's a good idea, she is needed on shore.
*Maybe. But she looks hot when she's wet. *
Should've guessed..._

The internal dialogue did have the upside of reminding Sildarin that he's still grasping Charlotte's psicrystal. He hands it to Charlotte.
"He- She's very nice... no trouble at all..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 10, 2003)

Charlotte, smiling, takes her psicrystal from Sildarin. "I generally refer to it as an 'it', but that's just me..."

She then surveys the situation. "Rallyn... can you create a noise?  Like a false commotion, or something?  If we can distract the orcs, or make them fear us, perhaps we can get an edge in combat.  I know that I'm going to get into the thick of it almost right away.  If you can do anything to distract them or anything, that would be really useful, I think."

"Also, is there any way that we can contact one of the humans or elves down there?  If we can talk to one of them, we might be able to encourage them to help us take out the orcs."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 10, 2003)

"Charlotte, Rallyn I can make the disturbance. Save you power for the fight to come." Lyrique prepairs to cast (Ghost sound) Keyligh's Commotion. "Where do you want the distraction?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 10, 2003)

"I'm quite sure I could take out one by convincing him to do something odd, then I think that I could made them taste Serbanas' bolts. Charlotte, if we distract them, could you sneak till the prisoners and give weapons to them? Lirique, didn't you say you are able to use that wand? That would make a wonderful commotion. Rallyn do you think your power to move the earth would impress them? And Mortimer, what do you think you could do?"


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 10, 2003)

"I can kick up some of the snow on the ground with the wind, though that isn't very controlled, as for shaking the earth, I'd have to be almost right up on them, and the most it'd do would be to knock them down briefly...  I think it might be best to stick with Lyrique's distraction, maybe both of them, and then concentrate on taking down the orcs around the prisoners and getting the prisoners to fight back."

Rallyn glances down at the situation again, then turns back to the group.

"I can tie up one, maybe two, but that leaves 4 to you guys and the prisoners...  On the other hand, if we don't try, they will all certainly die, perhaps this way some will survive."

_I don't like this, I don't like this at all.  There are too many of them._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 10, 2003)

"Wow I had forgotten the wand!" Lyrique pulls it from his sleve where he hid it. 
[OOC: Lyrique will look for any activating words or a Bardic Knowledge check to see if he can activate it.]


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 10, 2003)

"Now *THAT* makes all the difference.  Good thinking...  Anyone else got any wands that could help out?"

Rallyn looks around to see if any of the other students have similar surprises.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 10, 2003)

Mortimer shrugs.

"I'm reasonably handy with my blade, but most of my skills lie away from combat.  Although I can be quite effective if I'm given an opening."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 10, 2003)

A successful Bardic Lore check DC 20 and I'll allow a +2 bonus as if you'd activated that wand before. It's not a particularly "famous" or "songworthy" magical item.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 11, 2003)

"Victor, yes, I can get them weapons," Charlotte says, "if you can find me some.  All I have is my rapier and the rapier that Serbanas gave me - and I'm not about to give up more than one of those, if one at all... I doubt the people down there will be able to handle a rapier."

Charlotte is surprised when Lyrique pulls out the wand, and shies away a little as she raises an eyebrow. "...where did you find that?  Are you sure you should be messing with it?  It might... explode, or something..."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 11, 2003)

OOC: sorry GW, I thought Charlotte knew Call weaponry, but it was Ellie. Forget I said it.

Are there rocks on this shore?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 11, 2003)

[OOC: Woo Hoo! Bardic Knowledge roll: 18+6=24 ]


----------



## Zhure (Feb 11, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *OOC: sorry GW, I thought Charlotte knew Call weaponry, but it was Ellie. Forget I said it.
> 
> Are there rocks on this shore? *




There are many small stones, as with most beaches. A few boulders used to be in the immediate area, but they've been rolled up to form the fire ring. Looking at the amount of trouble taken to build the fire, it appears as if the orcs plan to be here for a few days.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 11, 2003)

Sildarin drops his backpack to the ground and starts sneaking towards the shore, circling as far from the orcs as he can and still have an easy route. MS 14 (10 roll), Hide 14 (10 roll)


----------



## Jarval (Feb 11, 2003)

"Perhaps we should pull back to the Academy for now, and attack with better numbers?  We might be able to persuade Serbanas to join us in freeing the prisoners."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 12, 2003)

"Good Goddess no!" Lyrique says "Imagine what could happen if these barbarians were to get ahold of the texts and equipment at the Academy!"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 12, 2003)

NP, Lichtenhart. 

"No, Mortimer," Charlotte says, shaking her head. "We've got to go now.  We don't know how long they'll be there, or what they have planned for their prisoners.  If we leave now, we might not get another chance to save them."

"Alright, it looks like *Sildarin* is heading out to the water... I think he'll be taking care of the orc in the longboat.  *Rallyn*, you'll incapacitate as many orcs as you can.  *I* will be getting into hand-to-hand with the orcs, taking out the ones that Rallyn doesn't tie up.  *Lyrique*, you'll give us a distraction - preferably in the opposite direction of where Rallyn and I will be going in after them... after that, use the wand, if it can be used in this situation.  *Mortimer*... if you're good with a blade, you should come down and join me in combat.  I'll need someone to back me up - there will be four orcs that we will need to handle between us, possibly five."

"That's the plan so far," Charlotte says, shrugging. "I think that's the best we're going to get.  I don't think that we're really going to be able to change that.  We'll probably hold off our attack until Sildarin reaches the longboat, at which point it will be impossible to hold it off without endangering him.  Lyrique, you're going to have to make your distraction across the campsite from where the longboat is - which means that Mortimer and I will be attacking from the direction that the longboat is in."

Irritated with herself, she grabs a nearby stick, and starts drawing in the sand...


```
[color=white]    _
   / \
N |   | 1   L
   \_/
    2

Up = north
N - where distraction must be
L - where longboat & Sildarin are
1 - Charlotte, Mortimer
2 - Lyrique, Rallyn(?)[/color]
```

"Any more thoughts?  And Victor... what are you going to be able to do?"


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2003)

Rallyn scratches his head, "Hoo boy..  That only leaves the other six orcs smack dab inbetween the four of us to you Victor...  Don't suppose you are incredibly good at dice and disguises?"

"What did you say about conjuring up some other orcs to serve as a secondary distraction Lyrique?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 12, 2003)

"Orcs it is! But I was thinking more along the lines of something the villagers would not be frightened by." Lyrique looks on with an intensity fuled by deep hatered. Those who have known him have never seen him upset let alone like this.

When Charlotte gives Lyr the signal he will cast the Ghost sounds to the north of the camp. His next move will be to conjure a small band of Orcs.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2003)

"Alright, I have to work myself a little closer, but I'm going to loop far around the dice players incase it is a ruse.  Hopefully I'll be within range of both the south and southeast one before Sildarin gets out to the ship.  Wish us luck..."

Rallyn sneaks off to the south to loop around to east to be a hundred feet or so south of the captured islanders.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 12, 2003)

Sildarin leaves his pack behind and manages to apparently sneak unnoticed to the shoreline. The sea water there lapping against the sand more than masks any noise he makes.

As Sildarin gets close to the water line, the salty spray of water is ice cold on his exposed hands and face.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 12, 2003)

_Brr... cold.
*Stop that and start swimming, I want to see if there are any ladies in distress on that boat.*_

Sildarin dives in to the water after making sure that his rapier is secure, along with the ferroplasm bow and the arrows.
He will circle to the other side of the boat than the one the orc is on, using _ectoplasmic strand_ to form a rope to get on the deck and then opening fire with the bow.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 12, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> ```
> [color=white]
> 3 _
> / \
> ...




"I'll put these wonderful bolts to good use, and maybe something more useful, depending on how they'll react. I'll attack from the other corner so they'll think to be surrounded."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2003)

"Seems as sound a plan as any, Charlotte.  And hopefully I won't need to test this new armor..."  Mortimer grips the hilt of his rapier, ready for the attack.

_Gods, there's a fair number of them. I hope we know what we're doing..._ he thinks to himself, nervously chewing on his fingernails.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 13, 2003)

Charlotte nods to Victor. "Good plan.  Just be careful not to hit Mortimer or I..." She smiles slightly, though it seems strained.

_This is just great.  The bard and I are going to go up against four orcs, on our own, with support from an archer who very well may hit us...
*You could always let someone else figure out a plan.*
There isn't time.  Sildarin is already at the boat, and in a moment, he'll be attacking the orc.  If we don't move now...
*What loss would he be?*
...he helps the group.  He is a valuable member of the team.
*...bull.  You like him, and won't let his efforts die in vain.*
...I'm doing what must be done.  That's all.
*Right... you just go ahead and keep telling yourself that.  It might eventually become true...*
Shut up._

"Let's go." Charlotte says angrily, and starts to head towards the position marked on her crude map, pausing for a moment to let Victor catch up with her and pulling out the rapier Serbanas gave her.

"Do you need a weapon?" She asks the bard. "If you do, you can use my other rapier..."


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 13, 2003)

_I can do this...  I can do this...  I can do this...  Clear the mind.  Breathe.  KNOW it's going to work.  KNOW it.  This will work._

Rallyn relaxes his body and pictures his astral form as a 15' giant of a creature with massive strong arms, impossible to resist.  His eyes open and fix the nearest orc with a bland gaze, his breathing is even, his pulse slows, and he waits in the void to snatch the orc in his grasp.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm assuming everyone is waiting for either Sildarin to act against the orc in the longboat, or until the orcs spot them, or for someone to trigger the attack.

 Sildarin needs to make 1 swim check, DC 15, because of the cold. If he first makes an Endurance check (or untrained CON check), DC 15, he can add +2 to this roll. He may not take 10 as this water is deathly cold.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 14, 2003)

Lyrique Casts the ghost sound to the north of the "battle ground" his next action will be to use the want to cast a fire ball in the middle of the Orcs playing dice hopefuly before Charlotte and company get there.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 14, 2003)

Con check result 13 (roll 12), Swim check (-4 equipment, +1 Str) result 16 (roll 19). Good luck you asked for a Con check.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 14, 2003)

Sildarin can feel his muscles beginning to cramp up and seize as he glides through the water but he manages to get close to the longboat without revealing his prescence. Drawing near, Sildarin sees the orc inside the small sea-craft is indeed an orc, and one wearing a kilt, with a belt made of skulls and a red hand-print pattern on the border of the kilt. Leaned against the drowsy looking humanoid is a large skull-topped staff.

He doesn't appear to notice Sildarin sliding through the water.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 15, 2003)

_A spellcaster or a psion. Not good.
*What makes you think so?*
The general outfit and the staff. Others had more destructive weapons._
Sildarin shiwers as a memory of one of them cleaving through him passes his mind.

If it looks like he could do it easily, Sildarin topples the boat and then attacks the orc with his rapier. If that isn't possible, he'll climb to the boat and grap the staff.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 16, 2003)

The longboat is very stable. So much so, that when Sildarin clambers aboard, the kilt-wearing orc doesn't even appear to notice his presence.

He races up, still dripping icy cold water and lunges for the staff!

 Surprise round! Roll your attacks, UMD checks, etc. To save time, roll initiative.

The orcs on shore are all Barbarians and have Uncanny Dodge. They are not denied their Dex bonus. Sorry, Rogues.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 16, 2003)

Victor, prone in his vantage point, let his first bolt silently fly towards the nearest orc's throat.

_Can you see me now, Augustus? Look at your brother!_

Init 14+1=15  Atk 20+7=27 Crit Atk 8+7=15 dmg 7+2=9 Crit dmg 4+2=6


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 16, 2003)

Init 5 (roll 1)

Sildarin grasps the staff (this isn't a disarm as it isn't holding it, I think). And that's all I can do during the surprise round.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 16, 2003)

Lyrique Init: 13+ 2=15 Lyrique will cast the fire ball from the wand trying to get as many f the Orcs as he can with out getting any villagers.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 17, 2003)

"Death to the orcs!" Charlotte bellows as menacingly as possible, as she _charges_ at the nearest orc...

Init: 15+2=*15*

Attack: 10+5+2(charge)=*17*

Damage: 1+1=*2*


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 17, 2003)

_NOW!_

Initiative: 13

Rallyn manifests _control body_, grabbing his orc and charging him at the next orc, drawing his greataxe as he goes.

Attack Roll: ?? (16 roll + 2 base + ?? orc strength -4 circumstance) Damage Roll: ?? (9 roll + ?? orc strength x1.5)


----------



## Zhure (Feb 17, 2003)

Initiative:
Lyrique 15 <- need Use Magic Device Check for the first full round
Charlotte 15
Victor 15
Rallyn 13
Orcs 12
"Shaman" 9
Sildarin 5


Lyrique casts a spell, causing a noise to go off to the north of the campsite.

Sildarin leaps out of the water, lunging for the staff right at the orc shaman's feet. The look of shock is clear, even though he isn't human, or elf.

Charlotte pinks her target, barely nicking him. He looks very, very angry, grabbing a large axe....

Rallyn mentally grabs one of the orcs, which turns and almost lops the skull off his companion.

 End surprise round
Victor's bolt slices across the throat of one of the orcs, almost a lethal blow, the monster reels back, grasping it's neck, but reaching for a javelin.

 What direction is Victor from the bonfire?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 17, 2003)

to the N-W, IIRC


----------



## Zhure (Feb 17, 2003)

Ok, pick targets by number please. I should've labeled the original better. 

#4 down 2 hit points.
#? controlled by Rallyn
#? down 15 from the blow by Rallyn's controlled orc
#6 down 9 from Victor's bolt.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 17, 2003)

#6, then.

As he sees his wounded foes reaching for the javelin, Victor recharges his crossbow and let another bolt fly.

Atk 9+7=16 dmg 3+2=5

Now that he has been spotted, Victor shout his rage at the orcs, with a boisterous war song that speaks of freedom and rebellion against the forces of evil, hoping to stir up the prisoners' and _inspire courage_ in them and in his allies if they can hear him.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 17, 2003)

I had thought that Charlotte and Mortimer were on 3, and that Rallyn had taken 4 over to chop 5's head off.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 17, 2003)

[Sorry about forgetting the use magic item roll]
Use M. I. 15+12=27 

Lyrique atempts to shoot his wand off. (gods that sounds pornographic)


----------



## Jarval (Feb 17, 2003)

Initiative: 7 + 12 = 19

_Damn it!  Pay attention!_  Mortimer chastises himself as he rushes after Charlotte.  He stabs with his rapier at the orc threatening her, hoping to draw some of its attention.

To Hit: 5 + 11 = 16, Damage: 1 + 1 = 2


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 18, 2003)

_DIE YOU MURDERING BASTARDS!!_

Rallyn is crying silently as his mental giant manipulates the arms of the orc, causing him to hoist up his fallen ally and carry him to the prepared bonfire...  And heave him in.

_Burn in the Pit, fiend._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 18, 2003)

Charlotte grins grimly at her opponent, as she attempts to pierce him again with her blade...

Attack: 18+5=*23*
Damage: 5+1=*6*


----------



## Zhure (Feb 18, 2003)

Initiative:
Mortimer 19
Lyrique 15 
Charlotte 15
Victor 15
Rallyn 13 <- Need to hit and grapple test
Orcs 12
"Shaman" 9
Sildarin 5


Lyrique speaks a few short guttural words and a bright bead of fire shoots across the camp area, exploding in a huge blast. About half the orcs playing dice don't look like they're going to get up. The rest grab axes and look like they're going to find who did that...

Charlotte once again plinks her target, opening a small cut. With Mortimer's help, this orc looks in bad shape.

 Mortimer can get a flank, roll sneak damage.

Victor reloads and lets loose again, this time nicking his orc with a bolt. It looks like it is bleeding badly but coming to get him.

 Made minor map adjustment, sliding Charlotte to #3 instead of #4.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 18, 2003)

Whoops, read that wrong, I thought he was already down and out.  Scratch that, on with the attack, then drag his corpse into the fire.  

Rallyn presses the offensive, his astral giant hefting the orc's greataxe in great arcs.

Attack Roll 15 (13 roll +2 base +4 strength -4 circumstance), Damage: 12 (6 roll + 6 strength)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 18, 2003)

"Drop your weapons and _maybe_ I'll let you live!"

If the orc moves, he'll fire.

atk 11+7=18 dmg 4+2=6

"People of Drell! Listen to my words! Together we can win! Raise and fight for your lives! Raise and fight for your freedom!"


----------



## Jarval (Feb 18, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> * Mortimer can get a flank, roll sneak damage.*




Neat  Sneak Attack damage: 1 point.  Hmm, maybe it's time to get a new d6...

Mortimer quickly tries to follow up on his last attack, lunging again at the orc.

To Hit: 5 + 5 + 2 (flanking) = 12.  Damage: 2 + 1 + 2 (Sneak) = 5


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 18, 2003)

Lyrique will run to the closest Orc and attack (from a distance) with his new uber-cool whip. Attack 12 +2+1 for masterwork+ 15, Damage 3+1=4


----------



## Zhure (Feb 19, 2003)

Everyone but Sildarin should've acted twice, once for Surprise, once for the regular round. Now it's the orc's turns...

Initiative:
Mortimer 19
Lyrique 15 (already rolled for round 2 with whip, but can still change action)
Charlotte 15
Victor 15
Rallyn 13
Orcs 12
"Shaman" 9
Sildarin 5 <- time for 2nd round action


Mortimer's flurry of lethal blows still won't kill this one. Victor manages to down his target, just as another one runs up. Four of the bestial creatures rush Charlotte and Mortimer, swinging their axes.

#1 charges Victor, drawing it's axe and swinging for him.  Raging, Almost a crit, maximum damage, 18 points. #2 looks like it's following #1 to try to get Victor.

#3, badly wounded, likewise swipes at Charlotte, for 7 points of damage. 

#4 struggles against Rallyn's control, but fails to escape.

#7 tries to strike Charlotte and misses. 

#10 slashes Mortimer for a brutal 16 points of damage. #12 also hits, for 5...

Meanwhile, in the longboat, the orcish shaman steps back, leaving Sildarin to his staff, and waves his fingers. Small skull-like shapes leap out in arcs, striking Sildarin effortlessly, despite his attempts to dodge.  3 Magic Missiles, 12 points of damage.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 19, 2003)

Rallyn attempts to charge his orc to intercept and bury his greataxe in the back of #2.

Could someone roll d20 and d12 for me and add the same numbers as last time +2 to hit for charging, no dice at work.    Or give me a link to an online dice roller.

((Attack Roll xx (xx roll +2 base +4 strength -4 circumstance +2 charging), Damage: xx (xx roll + 6 strength)))


----------



## Jarval (Feb 20, 2003)

As I'm currently on 1 hp, let me be the first to say... we're screwed 

Reeling from the force of the orcs' blows, bleeding heavily from several wounds, Mortimer makes sure he's in a flanking position with Charlotte and fights with all his remaining energy.

Attacking #10 or 12.  To Hit: 5 + 19 = 24, Crit Confirm: 5 + 18 = 23, Damage: (5 + 1)x2 = 12.  Sneak Attack Damage (If available): 6.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 20, 2003)

As I am currently at 0 hp, let me be the one to say... let's die with honor.  Zhure, no one was in Inspire Courage range then? Didn't the prisoners react in anyway? Are they staring at us as we die for them?

The orc was definitely quicker than Victor though it could be. As a dull pain nails him to the ground and he feels his life escape him, Victor tries to do the only thing that could gain a little more time for his friends.
He raises his hand towards the orc, and tries to bend its will with his voice: "I am already dead, but that orc (pointing at #2) is a traitor. He's coming to kill you! KILL HIM BEFORE HE CAN KILL YOU!!!"

Then Vic faints and drops senseless to the ground.

_Father, have I been a good warrior?...._

I cast _Suggestion_ on the defensive (14+4=18 against DC 17). The orc as to save against DC 17. Since it's raging, it's got a +2 morale to will saves. I have taken my partial action and am now at -1 hp.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 20, 2003)

I forgot about the Inspire Courage, but after rechecking the numbers I don't think it made a difference to anyone's hit or final damage. I will recheck though.

The citizens of Drell seem pretty cowed as of right now, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 20, 2003)

Sildarin drops the staff to the bottom of the longboat and draws his rapier, attacking the shaman.

_I told you so.
*And you're happy about it?*
I was right._

Attack roll 22 (roll 19, threat), threat confirmation 22 (roll 19), damage 12 (rolls 4, 6)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm not doing too well with hp at the moment either, but I'm going to keep going... it's our only chance.

"Damn it!" Charlotte yells out. "Fight, people!  For your lives!  With rocks, with sticks, you must help us if you want to free yourselves!"

Having voiced what she hopes to be a rallying cry, she then continues to attack the orc she is facing.

"Mortimer, if you're wounded, fall back and find someone to heal you!" She says. "You won't do us any good if you're dead!  I can handle the orcs!"

Attack: 14+5=*19*

Damage: 4+1=*5*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 20, 2003)

[Changing Lyriques action.]

Lyr seeing Victor fall will move to his aid. while doing this he will start chanting to invoke courage.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 20, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"Mortimer, if you're wounded, fall back and find someone to heal you!" (Charlotte) says. "You won't do us any good if you're dead!  I can handle the orcs!"*




Taking Charlotte's advice, Mortimer will attempt to flee away from the orcs, hoping that his attack has felled his target.

Untrained Tumble check: 3 + 13 = 16 Hmm, I may live yet


----------



## Zhure (Feb 21, 2003)

Tumble is trained only.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 21, 2003)

Beginning Round 2
Initiative:
Mortimer 19 <- Still wants to try to stab his way out?
Lyrique 15 <- plans on going to aid Victor
Charlotte 15 <- presses attack on #3
Victor 15 <- resting peacefully after "Suggesting" @ #1
Rallyn 13<- redirects his controlled orc to #2
Orcs 12
"Shaman" 9
Sildarin 5 

Sildarn draws his rapier and viciously stabs the sorcerer on the longboat. The spellcasting orc winces and falls back to the prow of the boat, with nowhere left to go but the ocean.

 Things look bleak.

Inspire Courage is redundant from Lyrique, as Victor's will last for five more rounds and they don't stack.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 21, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Inspire Courage is redundant from Lyrique, as Victor's will last for five more rounds and they don't stack.[/color] [/B]



[OOC: true. Can I make it there in time to cast cure spell on Victor? if so that is what I'll do.]


----------



## Zhure (Feb 21, 2003)

Lyrique is on the west side of the map, just off the edge of the drawn area. He'll not be able to cast and move all the way to Victor in one round.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 21, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Lyrique is on the west side of the map, just off the edge of the drawn area. He'll not be able to cast and move all the way to Victor in one round. *



Then Lyrique will cast Expeditious Retreat and get to Victor as fast as he can.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 21, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> * Tumble is trained only.  *




Oops, forgot that.  I'll attack the orc, then try to make a run for it.  Maybe they'll miss on the AoOs...


----------



## Zhure (Feb 21, 2003)

*Round 2, may the spirits have mercy on your souls*

Beginning Round 2
Initiative:
Mortimer 19
Lyrique 15
Charlotte 15
Victor 15
Rallyn 13
Orcs 12
"Shaman" 9
Sildarin 5 


Mortimer cuts down the one between him and Charlotte, stabbing it deeply in the side, then scampers back as fast as he can.

Charlotte stabs her target once more, and it falls down, dropping it's weapon. Not dead, but looks to be out of the fight. Assuming... She too beats a fighting retreat with Mortimer.

Lyrique casts a spell, then races to Victor's side. Victor's spell seems to affect #1, as he turns to face #2.

#4, under control of Rallyn, swings at #2 and misses. Likewise, #1 swings at #2, using the flanking bonus with #1, and also swings wildly.

#2, surrounded by his fellows, barks out in orcish, "Wait, friends?" and fights on the full defensive for a round.

#7 rushes at Charlotte, charging, and misses.

#10 chases Mortimer, charging, barely grazing Mortimer, doing 4 points.

 I don't hold back, the dice are kind, even if things still look bleak.

The Shaman, backed into a corner of the longboat, turns and leaps overboard and begins to swim at an angle toward shore (to the west of the bonfire, just off the map).

 No AoO for Sildarin since it's a double move out of combat. It is Sildarin's turn.

Actions for Round 3?


----------



## Jarval (Feb 21, 2003)

*Mortimer: Initiative: 19, AC: 18, HP: -3/22*

Mortimer collapses to the ground, his blood flowing freely and staining the snow.

_Damn...  Well, at least I took one of them with me..._


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 21, 2003)

_SH-T!  I can't carry one of them, much less two...  Maybe I can have the pig carry them..  But no!  There's no where to take them..  Damn it people, hold on!_

Rallyn watches the battlefield, close to panic, he sees strangely Victor's orc turn back as Victor collapses, then he sees the now suddenly flanked #2 orc raise his hands up and grunt, looking back and forth, Rallyn savagely shakes his orc's head at whatever it is the orc wants and make him slash into him, flanking with the other orc.

Attack Roll: 19 (15 roll +2 base -4 circumstance +4 strength +2 flanking), Damage: 18 (12 roll +6 strength)

Rawr!  That number generator likes me.  Fear the gnome!


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 21, 2003)

Sildarin drops his rapier and draws the ferroplasmic bow and fires. But not to the swimming shaman, but at #7 in hopes of saving his friends.

Attack 26 (roll 18, +4 Dex, +2 BAB, +1 ferro, +1 MW arrows), possible range penalties. Damage 4 (2 roll, +1 Str, +1 ferro) My dice like me.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 21, 2003)

"Charge at me, will you!" Charlotte yells viciously at the orc that just charged her.

Charlotte lunges at the orc that just charged her.

Attack: Natural 20!
Confirm: 13+5=*18*

Damage: 5+1=*6*
Critical: 4+1=*5*
Total: 6+5(critical)=*9*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 21, 2003)

Lyrique seems to be in range for a bit of fun. He will cast enthrall on the closest Orc.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 22, 2003)

Round 3
Initiative:
Mortimer 19
Lyrique 15
Charlotte 15
Victor 15
Rallyn 13
Orcs 12
"Shaman" 9
Sildarin 5 

Sildarin(still on round 2) draws his bow and looses at #7, dropping it dead with a single shaft in the center of its back.

Start Round 3
Mortimer is still unconscious.  It's not strictly by the book, but go ahead and make a stabilization check. I figure it gives the unconscious players something to do on their action in tabletop games. 

Lyrique begins casting _Enthrall_.  It's a full round spell.

Charlotte stabs #10 through the heart with her rapier; it collapses without a sound.

Victor also remains unconscious.  Ditto re: stabilization check.

Rallyn moves the controlled #4 right up to #2 and chops him in half with a vicious swing.

#1 and #4 are the only remaining orcs. #4 is under control and #1 was under Suggestion, although the target of his Suggestion is no longer valid.

#1 seeing the confused and violent actions of #4 will turn and run into the hills. 

The shaman will continue his swim to shore. It looks like he won't make it for at least a few more seconds. (i.e., he won't get on land until Round 4)


We now need actions for Round 3 and Sildarin's action for Round 2. No new map, as little has changed. To reiterate: #1, #4 and the shaman are the only remaining orcs.

Meanwhilre, the citizens and students of Drell stand in awe. In the few seconds since the battle has begun, they cadre of powerful humanoids that had beaten them into submission are all but routed or killed. The people seem more elated than scared, but it's obvious a few of them think this is some sort of trick of their captors....


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 22, 2003)

_We di...  Oh no!  One's getting away..  If he brings reinfor--_

"Lyrique!!  BLOW HIM UP!!"

Rallyn charges his orc at the fleeing orc and tries to wrap his legs up and slow him down.

Touch Attack Roll: 10 (6 roll +2 base +4 strength -4 circumstance +2 charge), Grapple Check: 17 (15 roll +2 base +4 strength -4 circumstance)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 22, 2003)

'I'm on it Rallyn!" Lyrique shots off another fire ball at the retreating Orc.
"Mom! Dad! are you there?" He yells into the crowd.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 22, 2003)

Sildarin fires at the shaman.

Attack 10 (roll 2, +4 Dex, +2 BAB, +1 ferro, +1 MW arrows), possible range penalties. Damage 8 (26, +1 Str, +1 ferro)It seems my dice stopped liking me.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 23, 2003)

Stabilization check: 1 (CON bonus) + 19 = 20. I'm not dead yet!


----------



## Zhure (Feb 23, 2003)

Unless you have Stabilize Self, stabilization checks are a d10. 

No update today, but I think you're going to win.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 23, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> * Unless you have Stabilize Self, stabilization checks are a d10.  *




No problem, I'm just not being very hot with the rules at the moment...

Stabilization check (now I've bothered to look up the rules, so using d%): 11.  Yes, you read it right, one point over...  I'm beginning to think my dice don't like me


----------



## Zhure (Feb 23, 2003)

Round 4
Initiative:
Mortimer 19
Lyrique 15
Charlotte 15
Victor 15
Rallyn 13
Orcs 12
"Shaman" 9
Sildarin 5 

Sildarin  still on round 3 looses a shaft at the fleeing shaman just as he leaves the water. It barely hits the shaman, killing him.

 Stupid Inspire Courage.

The controlled #4 leaps onto the fleeing #1 and both fall to the ground in a grapple.

 Need UMD check and 6d6 damage from Lyrique and an action from Charlotte. 

The only visible orcs are #1 and #2.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 24, 2003)

20 points of damage from Lyriques Wand.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 24, 2003)

The two grappling orcs are consumed in a paroxysm of fire from the wand Lyrique carries. When the bursts of light fade, both of them lie still and charred.

Rallyn, Charlotte, Sildarin, Victor, Lyrique, and Mortimer, all get 1700 experience points. (Including 300 from the alchemy shop encounter earlier.)


----------



## Zhure (Feb 24, 2003)

*New Thread!*

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42045

We've reached ten pages again and it's a good time to make the switch to unclutter things.


----------

